# Tired of hearing about MJ



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok, this may make me seem like a cold hearted bitch, but I am so tired of hearing about Michael Jackson. I turn on the news because I want to see news, you know, about things going on in the world and ALL of the channels here local and national are ONLY about MJ. 

Other people have died today. Wars are still going on. Crime did not stop happening. Politicians did not stop lying. MP's did not stop stealing money. 

I understand the need to pay tribute to those who have made a difference, but come on! Is one human life worth more than the next??? I understand he made a difference in a lot of lives, but what about people in the red cross in foreign countries who die? We never hear about them and they are doing good for people....real good.

Grrr. I've probably pissed everyone off, but I really hate this obsession people have with celebrities. They are just people. People are born, people die.

PS-RIP MJ, this is nothing personal, you were human like the rest of us.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 26, 2009)

You cold hearted person!!!!!!!!!


(Only kidding!!!!!)


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2009)

There's always the internet. At least then you can pick and choose what news you want to see.


----------



## Red (Jun 26, 2009)

Turn off Sky News maybe? 

Seriously, I ditched the telly just so I wouldn't have to watch stuff like that. I agree with what you're saying, it's over the top and you're right people die all the time. I just stream stuff online when I fancy watching something and I check BBC news now and then and have the radio on to make sure the world hasn't ended. 

When at my dads house thought it's a different story he has CNN/Sky/BBC news on 24/7 and it just seems to suck me into the perpetual loop of doing nothing, couldn't deal with that everyday.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Red said:


> When at my dads house thought it's a different story he has CNN/Sky/BBC news on 24/7 and it just seems to suck me into the perpetual loop of doing nothing, couldn't deal with that everyday.



SO true! My Mum's friend, who actually works for a national newspaper, says that a day on which she's read or engaged with the news is a day wasted. It is a loop that sucks you in.


----------



## Biglover (Jun 26, 2009)

I turned on my computer, went to AOL, and.... MJ this, MJ that, a whole big thing about him. That's fine, he was a real talent. What made me mad was, not one single thing about Farrah, remember her?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Biglover said:


> I turned on my computer, went to AOL, and.... MJ this, MJ that, a whole big thing about him. That's fine, he was a real talent. What made me mad was, not one single thing about Farrah, remember her?




I have not heard one single thing about her in the UK. Not a one. I didn't even know until people mentioned MJ being "another one".


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 26, 2009)

You'll likely be hearing about Michael Jackson on the news for a while unless something huge happens in the next couple of weeks.

The reason why this has been seized and given wall-to-wall coverage is because one of the other major stories- the current events in Iran- is almost totally inaccessible to the media. Correspondents and media aren't being allowed into the country; most of what we're seeing at this point is stock footage or official releases, and the news media has no real way of knowing what's going on.

So they fill the time with just about everything else- some of it worthwhile, most of it not.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You'll likely be hearing about Michael Jackson on the news for a while unless something huge happens in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The reason why this has been seized and given wall-to-wall coverage is because one of the other major stories- the current events in Iran- is almost totally inaccessible to the media. Correspondents and media aren't being allowed into the country; most of what we're seeing at this point is stock footage or official releases, and the news media has no real way of knowing what's going on.
> 
> So they fill the time with just about everything else- some of it worthwhile, most of it not.




Now don't get me wrong, I expect to see stuff about MJ....but damn. All day I have been looking for news. Sky, BBC, CNN and it is all on a loop of MJ. I wish they would mix a little bit in between ya know?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2009)

She's been on the front page of Yahoo. Do they have that in the UK?


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mathias said:


> She's been on the front page of Yahoo. Do they have that in the UK?



Sorry???? Do they have Yahoo in the UK? Was that the question????? This is England not the Congo!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> Sorry???? Do they have Yahoo in the UK? Was that the question????? This is England not the Congo!!!!



I'm just commenting. Why don't you chill the hell out?


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I'm just commenting. Why don't you chill the hell out?



I'm British, Mathias... sarcasm is our disease. I'm sorry, I was just being facetious.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> I'm British, Mathias... sarcasm is our disease. I'm sorry, I was just being facetious.



Normally when you want to convey sarcasm over the internet you use the /s tag after what you say. It would make things alot clearer next time.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Mathias said:


> She's been on the front page of Yahoo. Do they have that in the UK?



I don't use yahoo...that's so 1990's. But yes, had I gone to yahoo randomly, I would know about Farrah.


----------



## William (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey!!

You can always just read the newspaper!!!

See

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/

Well, maybe not 

William 







Mathias said:


> There's always the internet. At least then you can pick and choose what news you want to see.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 26, 2009)

Biglover said:


> I turned on my computer, went to AOL, and.... MJ this, MJ that, a whole big thing about him. That's fine, he was a real talent. What made me mad was, not one single thing about Farrah, remember her?



They've been having "tributes" to Farrah for the last two months. I'm sorry that they're both gone, but personally I'm pretty tired of hearing about her as well.


----------



## Hole (Jun 26, 2009)

He did make a difference.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2009)

I think the world is just shocked because his death seemed sudden.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> They've been having "tributes" to Farrah for the last two months. I'm sorry that they're both gone, but personally I'm pretty tired of hearing about her as well.



Very sad- but, I think the ongoing news on MJ will exceed anything that may be mentioned about Farrah. You have upcoming legal battles over the sale of his image ,music etc. who gets the money, creditors, family, custody of the children, who controls the estate etc. etc. 

This reminds me of the Cable show that was hosted by AJ Benza called "Mystery and Scandals". 

There was an episode on violent death of former Little Rascals child star Carl "Alfalfa" Switzer. He was fatally shot over a money dispute on January 21st,1959. However, in death Alfalfa had the unfortunate timing. Famed Hollywood Director Cecil B Demille ( 10 Commandments) also passed away on January 21st. Switzer's death goes unnoticed.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 26, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok, this may make me seem like a cold hearted bitch, but I am so tired of hearing about Michael Jackson.


I was tired of hearing about him yesterday afternoon. It was all over the radio as I was driving home from work, and then this morning, the local oldies station was playing nothing but his records.

People need to put things in perspective. Michael Jackson may have been talented and may have sold a lot of records, but he was an extremely flawed human being and too many people are glossing over the flaws to almost elevate him to sainthood. Enough already...

*** Putting on my asbestos BVDs in case I get flamed for this ***


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 26, 2009)

I felt the same way when Mother Teresa passed and everything was about Princess Dianna. Yes she did good work too, but to say nothing about a woman who dedicated her life to helping others completely chapped my ass. Its all about who is the bigger celebrity and people just eat it up.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 26, 2009)

Thing is, the media will absolutely beat you over the head with one thing 'til you're bloody sick of hearing about it.
I mean, one week Swine Flu was coming & we were all going to die of it. Next week, Susan Fucking Boyle was FRONT PAGE news on every paper in the country! An ugly woman who can sing was deemed more important than this fatal disease which was all we heard about the week before! WTF?!
I would like to know more about the situation in Iran, but, just as BJ pointed out, that's a place that's difficult to access at the moment. Michale Jackson basically shaped Pop music into what it is today, he's as big an influence as Elvis or The Beatles. Of course there's going to be alot of media coverage & with the other biggest story at the moment being impossible to grasp on to, well, it's going to fill the time on any news channel at the moment.


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 26, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok, this may make me seem like a cold hearted bitch, but I am so tired of hearing about Michael Jackson. I turn on the news because I want to see news, you know, about things going on in the world and ALL of the channels here local and national are ONLY about MJ.
> 
> Other people have died today. Wars are still going on. Crime did not stop happening. Politicians did not stop lying. MP's did not stop stealing money.
> 
> ...



hey donni, i feel what you mean. he was good at what he did. but like you said everyones human and people die everyday.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2009)

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> hey donni, i feel what you mean. he was good at what he did. but like you said everyones human and people die everyday.




Hey! Representing pittsburg! I lived the first 6 years of my life in West Pittsburg  (now known lamely as Bay Point)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 27, 2009)

Hole said:


> He did make a difference.


In the lives of every young boy he molested...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 27, 2009)

MJ you were a chester and a talent now a dead broke bum.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 27, 2009)

We Knew Farrah was dying.
We were basically just waiting for THAT 'breaking news' clip. So it wasn't really a long-lasting big-money/rating/ect story.


But MJ Dying, SUDDENLY, and RIGHT Before a Tour? 
That's more 'Shocking' because we -weren't- expecting it. Nobody -knew- it was going to happen. So of course, loads of people across the universe were glued to their TV sets. Now. Don't get me wrong. I was REALLY Pissed that I missed Keith and Rachel last night. But I don't expect most TV Stations to stop paying tribute until after the autopsy, burial, and a week after he's 6 ft under. Or, well, whatever their doing to him.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 27, 2009)

> I was tired of hearing about him yesterday afternoon. It was all over the radio as I was driving home from work, and then this morning, the local oldies station was playing nothing but his records.
> 
> People need to put things in perspective. Michael Jackson may have been talented and may have sold a lot of records, but he was an extremely flawed human being and too many people are glossing over the flaws to almost elevate him to sainthood. Enough already...
> 
> *** Putting on my asbestos BVDs in case I get flamed for this ***


I agree. 

Me agreeing, gosh, what a day!


----------



## Sugar (Jun 27, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> In the lives of every young boy he molested...



Exactly! 

000000000


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 27, 2009)

Upon hearing the news I immediately put on a pair of headphones and listed to anything other what was blaring out of every speaker every radio station and TV channel... Even fans of his must be getting sick of his music being played constantly everywhere, Kinda like at Christmas where wherever you go you hear the same 4 songs.. Or when Candle In he Wind was everywhere. I mean this morning I was flicking through some music channels and 9 our of 12 were playing his songs... the other 3 had adverts.

I have been brought up being told that if you haven't anything nice to say then don't say it... and so I will be keeping silent on the subject of the man himself.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 27, 2009)

I am pretty sure it is ok to go to town on adults who SEXUALLY ABUSE CHILDREN ( a little tired of the sanitized ' molested ' and ' improper conduct ' ). I have a nice lengthy post for this thread, and I plan on getting it here.


----------



## Isa (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> In the lives of every young boy he molested...



The main two that he was charged on I personally do not believe. The investigations into their stories/lives/families show that these were basically extortion attempts and they worked, especially the Chandler case. 

If he actually molested anyone, especially after the first accusation, then I blame the parents for offering up their children in the name of fame and money.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> In the lives of every young boy he molested...



Because you totally know this for a fact.


----------



## Sugar (Jun 28, 2009)

Isa said:


> The main two that he was charged on I personally do not believe. The investigations into their stories/lives/families show that these were basically extortion attempts and they worked, especially the Chandler case.
> 
> If he actually molested anyone, especially after the first accusation, then I blame the parents for offering up their children in the name of fame and money.



It's well documented that MJ had an unusually shaped penis. When an 11 yo boy can describe in detail his penis...there IS a problem. 

Protecting the rich and the famous is disgusting...I don't really care if he died on a peace keeping mission for the world. He's a molester and just because the courts which are severely flawed couldn't make the charges stick doesn't make them untrue. Most sexual abuse cases are thrown out. 

I want to throw him out with the bath water. His sick memory doesn't even deserve this much discussion in my opinion.

PS You can always check the smoking gun...their archive is detailed and facts, it's not tabloid fodder


----------



## Isa (Jun 28, 2009)

Lucky said:


> It's well documented that MJ had an unusually shaped penis. When an 11 yo boy can describe in detail his penis...there IS a problem.
> 
> Protecting the rich and the famous is disgusting...I don't really care if he died on a peace keeping mission for the world. He's a molester and just because the courts which are severely flawed couldn't make the charges stick doesn't make them untrue. Most sexual abuse cases are thrown out.
> 
> I want to throw him out with the bath water. His sick memory doesn't even deserve this much discussion in my opinion.



Who is protecting anyone? I stopped being a serious MJ fan years ago but still love his older tunes and respect the talent that created them. After reading a lot of research on the two cases I believe they were about money and not the children being molested. Plain an simple. The media tried and convicted the man before the trial ever began. Everyone that is charged with a crime is not guilty. 

As I said *if* in the end the children were molested then I blame the parents because they put their children in harms way for money and fame. 

Oh and I am sure there are many children that can describe their fathers penis, does that always mean they were molested? No, it just means they've seen him undressed. While that would be questionable in this discussion is still does not prove anything concrete.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 28, 2009)

Honestly, I had never heard of Farrah Fawcett, and I didn't care about Michael Jackson's death. It didn't affect me at all.


----------



## William (Jun 28, 2009)

I am up at 4:30 AM to do a chore and all TV News stations are wall to wall Michael Jackson

William





NoWayOut said:


> Honestly, I had never heard of Farrah Fawcett, and I didn't care about Michael Jackson's death. It didn't affect me at all.


----------



## Tau (Jun 28, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> Sorry???? Do they have Yahoo in the UK? Was that the question????? This is England not the Congo!!!!



Just fyi - the Congo has yahoo too


----------



## Shosh (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes I am already pretty sick of hearing about MJ's death. I also do not really have any feelings about it. He kind of creeped me out to be honest.
Yes he was talented to be sure, but one does not get a pass for their actions just because they have a talent or are a celebrity.

It is the whole cult of celebrity thing.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 28, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> We Knew Farrah was dying.
> We were basically just waiting for THAT 'breaking news' clip. So it wasn't really a long-lasting big-money/rating/ect story.
> 
> 
> ...



Mate no offense, but his death did not surprise me at all. I am actually surprised that his body held out for as long as it did with his abuse of prescription medication.
When I heard he had died, I honestly had no physical sensation of shock or surprise at all, like I have had with other people.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 28, 2009)

The paramedics responding to the 911 call turned up to Michael Jackson's place.
The first paramedic said " What should we try first?"
The second paramedic said " Dunno about you, But I'm gonna try the ferris wheel, then the merry go round" 

Ok Ok. I'll behave.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 28, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> Honestly, I had never heard of Farrah Fawcett, and I didn't care about Michael Jackson's death. It didn't affect me at all.



On Friday, my department at work had debating emails about the deaths..they were sort of joking about who's more news worthy. After the 12th email I sent a reply all that it was the 2nd anniversary of my father's death, so both Michael and Farrah were irrelevant to me on that day. Needless to say, the emails stopped.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol I Love It!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 28, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I want to throw him out with the bath water. His sick memory doesn't even deserve this much discussion in my opinion



Because I know YOU want everyone to feel the same way when you die, I'm sure.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 28, 2009)

Isa said:


> If he actually molested anyone, especially after the first accusation, then I blame the parents for offering up their children in the name of fame and money.



WHAT!???

The parents are not blameless, but they are also not THE people to blame. You have this one a little backwards. No, you have it a lot backwards. It's a lot like saying if you get raped whilst wearing a short skirt it is your fault.


----------



## Sugar (Jun 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Because I know YOU want everyone to feel the same way when you die, I'm sure.



People can feel how ever they choose, but rest assured I didn't rape your kid.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 28, 2009)

I know im late coming to the party, but people REALLY use /s to convey sarcasm after a post...?


----------



## Isa (Jun 28, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> WHAT!???
> 
> The parents are not blameless, but they are also not THE people to blame. You have this one a little backwards. No, you have it a lot backwards. It's a lot like saying if you get raped whilst wearing a short skirt it is your fault.



Nope I do not have it backwards. Not one bit. After the first molestation accusations came to light any parent would have to be insane to allow their young son to visit and/or stay the night with MJ...yet that is exactly what happened repeatedly concerning the second accuser. In addition they accepted gifts and other payments from him. If you cannot see how that places a good amount of blame on the parents then I'm sorry. 

I cannot/willnot place all of the blame on MJ when there were people offering up their children to him on a silver platter.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Because you totally know this for a fact.


Yes, I do. I believe Michael Jackson was just as guilty of child molestation as OJ Simson was of murder. They could afford good attorneys, and that's why they walked.

Maybe now that he's gone, some of the boys he paid hush money to over the years will fianlly tell their stories and the truth will be revealed.


----------



## Matt L. (Jun 28, 2009)

I was never a fan of Micheal Jackson. Back when his music was the popular rage, I was listening to Heart and the Eagles. Jackson's music was much too plastic and generic, my friends and myself couldn't relate to all that flash and no substance. Further more, as a person, Jackson's behavior was beyond abnormal. The excessive amount of surgeries to alter his appearance, wanting to hang out with children and on that note, would a normal person pick such terrible names for his own children?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Yes, I do. I *believe* Michael Jackson was just as guilty of child molestation as OJ Simson was of murder. They could afford good attorneys, and that's why they walked.
> 
> Maybe now that he's gone, some of the boys he paid hush money to over the years will fianlly tell their stories and the truth will be revealed.



Believing in something isn't the same as it being the truth.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 28, 2009)

I think there's one thing we can all agree on - while there is too much news coverage on MJ's death, at least it completely knocked anything and everything to do with those POS parents John and Kate off the world's radar. Now please, world, let's end their 15 minutes of fame permanently.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Believing in something isn't the same as it being the truth.


Do us a favor, Mathias.

THose of us who are sick and tired of all the Michael Jackson crap have been asked to stop posting in the "Michael Jackson RIP" thread, which most of us have done. Please reciprocate and stop trying to defend that useless pedophile in this thread.

Thank you. :bow:


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Yes, I do. I believe Michael Jackson was just as guilty of child molestation as OJ Simson was of murder.



You might believe it with every fibre of your being, but you still don't know it as fact. Facts and beliefs are a little separate. I'm not a fan of MJ either, and I won't pretend to know one way or another as to his guilt or innocence, but you were asked if you knew for a FACT that he had done that, and you answered yes. Unless you were there, you don't. Doesn't stop you from thinking or feeling whatever you want, but don't say that you know something you don't when there is no fact to be had out there regarding this.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Believing in something isn't the same as it being the truth.



Exactly - Wayne, regardless of whether you give two shits about MJ or not, your reply was out of line and immature. If you don't like the thread, unsubscribe and move on - pretty simple solution, isn't it?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Exactly - Wayne, regardless of whether you give two shits about MJ or not, your reply was out of line and immature. If you don't like the thread, unsubscribe and move on - pretty simple solution, isn't it?


Now, wait a minute - 

First I'm told not to post in the "Michael Jackson RIP" thread, and now you're telling me not to post HERE???

I will post whatever I damn well please here, whether you like it or not. People like you who don't want to face reality about the Gloved Pervert should stay over on the "RIP" thread.


----------



## William (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Wayne

Are you saying:

They Told You on't You Ever Come Around Here
Don't Wanna See Your Face, You Better Disappear
The Fire's In Their Eyes And Their Words Are Really Clear
So Beat It, Just Beat It


William 




Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Now, wait a minute -
> 
> First I'm told not to post in the "Michael Jackson RIP" thread, and now you're telling me not to post HERE???
> 
> I will post whatever I damn well please here, whether you like it or not. People like you who don't want to face reality about the Gloved Pervert should stay over on the "RIP" thread.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Now, wait a minute -
> 
> First I'm told not to post in the "Michael Jackson RIP" thread, and now you're telling me not to post HERE???
> 
> *I will post whatever I damn well please* here, whether you like it or not. People like you who don't want to face reality about the Gloved Pervert should stay over on the "RIP" thread.



I'll continue to do the same.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I'll continue to do the same.


Then do it over on the "RIP" thread, and leave us rational people the fuck alone.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Now, wait a minute -
> 
> First I'm told not to post in the "Michael Jackson RIP" thread, and now you're telling me not to post HERE???
> 
> I will post whatever I damn well please here, whether you like it or not. People like you who don't want to face reality about the Gloved Pervert should stay over on the "RIP" thread.



You're the one who can't face reality that people like me were able to separate what he did or didn't do in his personal life from his musical talent and are mourning his passing.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> You're the one who can't face reality that people like me were able to separate what he did or didn't do in his personal life from his musical talent and are mourning his passing.


Fine. Then stay the fuck over on the other thread, and leave us alone.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah hey, Hyde Park is back!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Like you said I'll post where I damn well please- and be respectful about it.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 28, 2009)

BAM! LMAO!



Mathias said:


> Like you said I'll post where I damn well please- and be respectful about it.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Like you said I'll post where I damn well please- and be respectful about it.


If you continue posting pro-Michael crap on this thread, you're not being respectful of those who do not share your opinion.

Tina (the moderator) has already said that pro-Michael stull belongs on the "RIP" thread, and opposing opinions belong here. PLease follow her recommendation.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> If you continue posting pro-Michael crap on this thread, you're not being respectful of those who do not share your opinion.
> 
> Tina (the moderator) has already said that pro-Michael stull belongs on the "RIP" thread, and opposing opinions belong here. PLease follow her recommendation.



You're not being respectful if you're calling people irrational and saying we need to go the fuck somewhere else Wayne.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> You're not being respectful if you're calling people irrational and saying we need to go the fuck somewhere else Wayne.


How can I be respectful of you when you refuse to be respectful of me?

PRo-Michael posts belong on the other thread - not here.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Because no rules are being broken here.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> leave us *rational* people the fuck alone.


----------



## Tina (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> If you continue posting pro-Michael crap on this thread, you're not being respectful of those who do not share your opinion.
> 
> Tina (the moderator) has already said that pro-Michael stull belongs on the "RIP" thread, and opposing opinions belong here. PLease follow her recommendation.



I hadn't planned to post here, but since you are putting words in my mouth, I will need to clarify. 

No, actually what I did was make a request that people be respectful that someone has died and that there are some who are mourning and/or who just would like to honor or remember him. I also made a request that if people want those who are coming in and making unkind posts there, to stay away from that thread, that it's better to leave this thread be. I did make the _request_ as a fellow poster, not as a moderator. 

It would be nice if you could not be so nasty in telling people to go to the other thread, as those who have asked you and others to stay out of that thread. No one has cussed at you there.

And no, there is no more HP; let's not act like there is, please. <---- THAT was said as a moderator.


----------



## OrnateGenius (Jun 28, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok, this may make me seem like a cold hearted bitch, but I am so tired of hearing about Michael Jackson. I turn on the news because I want to see news, you know, about things going on in the world and ALL of the channels here local and national are ONLY about MJ.
> 
> Other people have died today. Wars are still going on. Crime did not stop happening. Politicians did not stop lying. MP's did not stop stealing money.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you, and also try to let others know. People are always fascinated about what is in the media. Its up to the person decide what fascinates them. Media ooglers blech


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Tina said:


> I hadn't planned to post here, but since you are putting words in my mouth, I will need to clarify.
> 
> No, actually what I did was make a request that people be respectful that someone has died and that there are some who are mourning and/or who just would like to honor or remember him. I also made a request that if people want those who are coming in and making unkind posts there, to stay away from that thread, that it's better to leave this thread be. I did make the _request_ as a fellow poster, not as a moderator.
> 
> ...


Whether youintend to post as a moderator or not, Tina, all your posts carry the weight of a modeator.

All I ask is that if people want their opinions respected, they should respect the opinions of others. I stopped posting in the other thread yesterday, because it was getting people upset. 

And you have to realize that since I lived in NJ for 42 years, the "F" word just comes out from time to time as a normal figure of speech. I'll try to tone it down - all I want to do is express my opinion without being told I'm wrong. That's what people are getting over on that other thread - I should expect no less here.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL:doh:


And yet, ya kinda know exactly what you are doing, Mathias...technically ok, or not.


----
As for who to blame. I guess alllllllllllllllll those MJ fan(atics) who continued to buy his music and idolize him, even after the first accusations...they also kinda-sorta offered those additional kids up on a silver platter. enabling him, by padding his bank account, and defending him like rabid animals. Hey, those parents were also just being loving and loyal fans, who would NEVER believe such a thing about MJ.


There is a LOT of blame to go around in situations like this...a lot. I would start by getting in Joe Jackson's face. That is one person who hopefully has not had one good nights sleep. I do feel some empathy, after the hot anger, for adults who were so totally fucked with as children, that they are groomed to pay it forward. Add in the sick obsession with celebrity, and no way shit was not going to hit the fan. 

I mourn the child Michael Jackson.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> PRo-Michael posts belong on the other thread - not here.



Anti-Michael posts don't belong here either. This is a thread about being tired of hearing about him, not for tearing the man a new one because you've got an achy-breaky over whatever did or did not happen.

There's a level of vitriol that is revealing itself here that is making me so happy that Hyde Park is no more.

You claimed to be rational about it, but the responses you are posting to fairly timid and soft-spoken comments are layered with a severe amount of spite that is not warranted against your fellow dimmers, regardless of differing opinions.

This isn't the place for that. Hell, this is the LOUNGE. Let's just relax and Valium-up for a day, shall we?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Anti-Michael posts don't belong here either. This is a thread about being tired of hearing about him, not for tearing the man a new one because you've got an achy-breaky over whatever did or did not happen.
> 
> There's a level of vitriol that is revealing itself here that is making me so happy that Hyde Park is no more.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I watched all of the coverage and documentaries they had but I got tired of seeing it so I turned the TV off. Doesn't mean I'm glad the man died.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Anti-Michael posts don't belong here either. This is a thread about being tired of hearing about him, not for tearing the man a new one because you've got an achy-breaky over whatever did or did not happen.
> 
> There's a level of vitriol that is revealing itself here that is making me so happy that Hyde Park is no more.
> 
> ...


Stop telling me what I should say or think.

People like Michael Jackson evoke very strong opinions in others - either very positive or very negative. Very few people have no opinion in Michael Jackson. I thought he was over-rated when he performed with the Jackson 5, and m opinion never changed. What is really bothering me s that far too many people are glossing over his perversion to concentrate on his music. I say you can't separate the two - his pedophilia was as much a part of his as his singing and dancing.

And while they say you shouldn't speak ill of the dead, some people deserve it, IMHO. And this is just such a case.

So again - stop telling me what I should say or think.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Agreed. I watched all of the coverage and documentaries they had but I got tired of seeing it so I turned the TV off. Doesn't mean I'm glad the man died.


No one is glad he died, Mathias. I for one am just sick and tired of people elevating him to sainthood, and ignoring his dark side.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 28, 2009)

I hear the keys, and I am not talking about Alicia.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> No one is glad he died, Mathias. I for one am just sick and tired of people elevating him to sainthood, and ignoring his dark side.



I wouldn't say sainthood, but given what he did for the music industry I'd say everything good that people are saying about him is deserved. And maybe people are ignoring it because he wasn't convicted of it.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Stop telling me what I should say or think.
> 
> People like Michael Jackson evoke very strong opinions in others - either very positive or very negative. Very few people have no opinion in Michael Jackson. I thought he was over-rated when he performed with the Jackson 5, and m opinion never changed. What is really bothering me s that far too many people are glossing over his perversion to concentrate on his music. I say you can't separate the two - his pedophilia was as much a part of his as his singing and dancing.
> 
> ...



I did not tell you what to say or think, I said that I did not feel that such spite towards posters who have not shown it to you is not warranted, regardless of what you think about the man at the centre of this topic.

Regardless, I think it will just be easier if I add you to my ignore list, so as to avoid what I see as unecessarily negative and insulting colour commentary. Your comment about speaking ill of the dead came off as carrying a coldness that is just, well, distressing.

Cheers and good luck to you.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> I did not tell you what to say or think, I said that I did not feel that such spite towards posters who have not shown it to you is not warranted, regardless of what you think about the man at the centre of this topic.
> 
> Regardless, I think it will just be easier if I add you to my ignore list, so as to avoid what I see as unecessarily negative and insulting colour commentary. Your comment about speaking ill of the dead came off as carrying a coldness that is just, well, distressing.
> 
> Cheers and good luck to you.


And you add me to yours. We have nothing further to discuss.


----------



## Isa (Jun 28, 2009)

mossystate said:


> ----
> As for who to blame. I guess alllllllllllllllll those MJ fan(atics) who continued to buy his music and idolize him, even after the first accusations...they also kinda-sorta offered those additional kids up on a silver platter. enabling him, by padding his bank account, and defending him like rabid animals. Hey, those parents were also just being loving and loyal fans, who would NEVER believe such a thing about MJ.
> 
> 
> ...



MJ's bank accounts were going to be padded if by nothing else than the Beatles catalog (guess we can blame Paul McCartney for that considering he allowed it to slip into Michael's hands). I still believe that when it comes to blame a great amount of it lies solely with the parents. No one else gave permission concerning their children but them. I do not think they were so much fans as opportunists looking for payouts, which in one way or another, they received. That it came at the expense of their son's well-being obviously did not matter. To me this is the saddest of all. 

I do agree about mourning the child MJ. Maybe if he'd been treated better by his own father he would have been stronger mentally and not become the freak that we all came to know publicly.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> People like Michael Jackson evoke very strong opinions in others - either very positive or very negative. Very few people have no opinion in Michael Jackson. I thought he was over-rated when he performed with the Jackson 5, and m opinion never changed. What is really bothering me s that far too many people are glossing over his perversion to concentrate on his music. I say you can't separate the two - his pedophilia was as much a part of his as his singing and dancing.



I think you're missing the word _alleged_ in that last sentence. At least OJ was convicted in civil court; Jackson got a full acquittal when he was brought to trial.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 28, 2009)

Isa said:


> MJ's bank accounts were going to be padded if by nothing else than the Beatles catalog *(guess we can blame Paul McCartney for that considering he allowed it to slip into Michael's hands)*


Nope, still the MJ fans; they allowed him to have enough money to outbid the Lennon/McCartney estate combination: $47.5 million, making it TWICE that they lost a bidding war for control of their own music.



Isa said:


> I do agree about mourning the child MJ. Maybe if he'd been treated better by his own father he would have been stronger mentally and not become the freak that we all came to know publicly.


The sad truth about Michael Jackson; doesn't excuse anything he did later in life, but makes it equally saddening.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 29, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> On Friday, my department at work had debating emails about the deaths..they were sort of joking about who's more news worthy. After the 12th email I sent a reply all that it was the 2nd anniversary of my father's death, so both Michael and Farrah were irrelevant to me on that day. Needless to say, the emails stopped.



Good call. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mack27 (Jun 29, 2009)

I know a lot of you might be sick of Michael Jackson. But it doesn't appear he's going away anytime soon. He's apparently left *200* unpublished songs to his children. It doesn't seem very likely to me, but nothing would surprise me when it comes to Michael Jackson.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/News/News-By-Industry/Jackson-bequeathed-200-unpublished-songs-for-kids/articleshow/4712729.cms


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 29, 2009)

This!!! I am not convinced that he molested anyone at all, yes, he made some bad choices but I do not believe for one second that Michael Jackson was a child molester. He loved children and I don't think he had it in him to harm them. He was very child-like himself and just liked to be around them. Those families were just after his money and knew exactly what to do and say to make sure they got it. I know he was a very strange man but strangeness does not equal child molester. We may never know what really happened. I hope he finds some peace now....






Isa said:


> The main two that he was charged on I personally do not believe. The investigations into their stories/lives/families show that these were basically extortion attempts and they worked, especially the Chandler case.
> 
> If he actually molested anyone, especially after the first accusation, then I blame the parents for offering up their children in the name of fame and money.


----------



## Hole (Jun 29, 2009)

I had no reason to post in here continuously because another thread existed. I'm slightly irritated that it's closed, so I'm going to post here to balance things out.


This is a video of Joe Jackson at the BET awards. Kinda shows you why Michael was messed up.I know some people put on a tough act even in the worst situations but to go out of your way to interrupt the reporter while he's asking about the family to promote your company baffles me. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgli9UYUT8M


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 29, 2009)

awwww, poor Joe, he can barely hold back the tears....what a giant ASS!!!





Hole said:


> I had no reason to post in here continuously because another thread existed. I'm slightly irritated that it's closed, so I'm going to post here to balance things out.
> 
> 
> This is a video of Joe Jackson at the BET awards. Kinda shows you why Michael was messed up.I know some people put on a tough act even in the worst situations but to go out of your way to interrupt the reporter while he's asking about the family to promote your company baffles me.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgli9UYUT8M


----------



## Isa (Jun 29, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Nope, still the MJ fans; they allowed him to have enough money to outbid the Lennon/McCartney estate combination: $47.5 million, making it TWICE that they lost a bidding war for control of their own music.



From what I've read, when the catalog came up for auction (prior to any of the MJ molestation accusations I might add) Paul and Yoko refused to bond together and pony up the money to purchase it. Anyone with their individual or combined financial abilities could have come up with $47.5 or even $100 million to outbid anyone for it. According to the story you linked, Lennon/McCartney have always received 50% of the publishing from the catalog which is better than the public perception that they are receiving nothing.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 29, 2009)

> On the Sudden Passing of Michael Jackson.
> Raymond Q. Smuckles
> President, Prime Time Records
> 
> ...



dang ray that was hell of moving


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey, if they can mAke major motion pictures about johnny cAsh, one of the dullest, emotionless, monotone-singing hillbillies on the planet, we can deal with non-stop coverage of a guy who's been the greatest entertainer in the world since he was 12.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, Ava and I just discovered that Joe Jackson interview and we both agreed it was one of the most dispicable things we'd ever seen. He was practically jumping for joy to promote his new record label in the wake of his son's death. Biggest scum on the planet.


----------



## Hole (Jun 29, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Hey, if they can mAke major motion pictures about johnny cAsh, one of the dullest, emotionless, monotone-singing hillbillies on the planet, we can deal with non-stop coverage of a guy who's been the greatest entertainer in the world since he was 12.



That made me smile. 

And yes,Joe Jackson disturbed me but Janet's statement was touching. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3qr...ead.php?t=7942&page=2&feature=player_embedded

Funny thing is, some of you are sick of hearing about the media coverage yet here we are talking about him one way or another.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess if there is one thing I can concede about all this, is the sad tragedy of the damaged child that was Michael Jackson.
From what I understand about Joe Jackson, he was violent and abusive towards his children.
His children, in particular Michael, were his meal ticket.

Vermin is a word that comes to mind when describing Joe Jackson.

Katherine Jackson seems a kind and dignified woman.


----------



## shazz2602 (Jun 29, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok, this may make me seem like a cold hearted bitch, but I am so tired of hearing about Michael Jackson. I turn on the news because I want to see news, you know, about things going on in the world and ALL of the channels here local and national are ONLY about MJ.
> 
> Other people have died today. Wars are still going on. Crime did not stop happening. Politicians did not stop lying. MP's did not stop stealing money.
> 
> ...



Thankgod someone else thinks like i do! I just cant understand it, friends of mine say they are upset or cant come to terms with it, i'm like for god sake you didnt know him!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 29, 2009)

shazz2602 said:


> Thankgod someone else thinks like i do! I just cant understand it, friends of mine say they are upset or cant come to terms with it, i'm like for god sake you didnt know him!



He and his music meant something to a lot of people, that's why they're upset. You don't have know somebody personally for their passing to be significant to you.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 29, 2009)

i don't think it makes you a cold-hearted bitch, but it's naive to assume the best-selling musician of all time, i.e. the one shared by the most people in the entire world, i.e. arguably the most famous living person, wouldn't be mourned good and long for his contributions to enriching their lives.

and that's being as objective and kind as i can be considering the "black or white" video was my first musical memory (you cold-hearted bitch).


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 29, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Hey, if they can mAke major motion pictures about johnny cAsh, one of the dullest, emotionless, monotone-singing hillbillies on the planet, we can deal with non-stop coverage of a guy who's been the greatest entertainer in the world since he was 12.



oh ok you guys les prefers music with


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 29, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> WHAT!???
> 
> The parents are not blameless, but they are also not THE people to blame. You have this one a little backwards. No, you have it a lot backwards. It's a lot like saying if you get raped whilst wearing a short skirt it is your fault.



actually, she's dead-on correct. this isn't a man trolling the streets and scooping up kids into his unmarked van. he would be incapable of that. this is a grown man, a grown, alienated, eccentric pop star whose mansion reprehensible, starstruck parents brought their children to to "stay with" knowingly for days or weeks on end. you'd leave your children with a strange man because he's a millionaire and you've heard of him? these parents enabled him and looked the other way until a couple realized they could take it to an even bigger bank. i'm not at all saying they deserved what they got, but i will say that if you think the kids who spoke up were the only ones touched inappropriately, you've got a lot to learn about money and reprehensible, starstruck parents.

and this said, for all the tabloids, rumors and jokes, he remained unconvicted, so evidence was not as obvious as as the court of public opinion took for granted. me? i think he probably touched some kids inappropriately. i doubt he necessarily raped them, but inappropriate touching was likely. jackson was likely damaged far more psychologically by the widespread allegations than any of the plaintiffs were physically.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

I am *LOVING* the irony. This thread is four days long! I vote THIS the best thread on Dims.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2009)

If it had been anybody else, none of you would be flat out stating that there is " no way " he would hurt children. You would at _least_...pause. But, no, Michael Jackson was talented. It is normal to not want to believe when someone we like is accused of such heinous things...but to dismiss it so easily, that is what allows all kinds of evil to flourish. To not even pause? Scary.

Someone who does not have healthy, sexual relationships with adults...someone who was so very much abused when he was a kid, including things he experienced when on the road at such an early age...drug and alcohol abuser, which of course never gives courage to dark thoughts, noooooooo...has children, not related to him, sleeping in his bed...focuses on being charitable to children ( lots of child molesters do lots of good, and they are obsessed with being surrounded by kids....they...love...them )...can be ultra secretive when at home, surrounded by people who keep their mouths shut...has a keen eye for children who are troubled and come from not the best homes. Many molesters ( and people who commit all kinds of crimes against other human beings ) have convinced themselves that they are not harming the child(ren). 


ANY other adult like this would not be viewed with glasses tinted like the roses in a tired Martha Stewart wedding bouquet. There would, at the very _least_, be a raised eyebrow. His musical talent was monumental. His ' personal life ' was not personal...not when you have, at the very least, more than questionable interaction with...children. Think of Jackson like you would the guy down the street, who works with kids,raises money, or creates, charities for kids....is like a child, himself (vsdjvsdbjvsdbvobsj! ). I wanted to throw something at my television when I saw celebwhore Deepak Chopra being interviewed. He was talking about how Jackson loved playing with his ( Chopra's ) kids, as well as his own. He regurgitated the crap about Jackson being like a child, and when asked if he had ever witnessed anything unseemly ( because if we have never learned anything else, we know that sexual abusers abuse EVERY child them come into contact with, especially children of friends, and extra especially kids of famous people, whose homes might also be rather...stable * eyeroll * )...Deephack was all, " oh...nonononono ".

It's one thing to have really thought about it, and struggle with how you view this man, needing to give a huge nod to his musical talent. I just find it scary...chilling...how so many ( and not just with Jackson ) so easily say, " oh, they could never do that ". 

It's too bad that Jackson was ever a star. It is unfortunate that he could not have, at an early age, escaped...and received real help. He might have had a normal life, and, because of his wanting better for other looked over kids ( and I do believe part of him truly wanted this...abusers, like most people, are usually not 100% evil...there are parts of them that cry out for others ), he might have had a shot at taking that part of him that was trying to claw out from under the demands of fame, including his fans who wanted more, always more, and he could perhaps now be sitting as chair of a worldwide charity for children, or getting weary as a social worker, who still writes and performs music, but on his own terms. I think his fate was sealed, and the fates of those kids I absolutely believe he abused.

Maybe it is best that he moved on. For those who think I am saying I am glad he is dead, stick your fingers back in your ears...cover those eyes...don't remove the duct tape from your mouth.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah it's totally too bad a couple kids got jerked off (and paid for it) and the rest of the world got to dance for a while


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 29, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Katherine Jackson seems a kind and dignified woman.



Who stayed married to and living with a man who mentally and physically abused her children. 

She's just as bad as Joe in my opinion.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 29, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Who stayed married to and living with a man who mentally and physically abused her children.
> 
> She's just as bad as Joe in my opinion.



At least she has temporary custody of his children though. Better she has them then that scumbag.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> oh ok you guys les prefers music with


Zing. and dan scores a goooooooooooal


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 29, 2009)

Mathias said:


> At least she has temporary custody of his children though. Better she has them then that scumbag.



Are his parents not together anymore? 

I just don't think she's any better choice than Joe. While she herself didn't beat or berate the kids she allowed it to happen. She didn't have the guts to walk away and keep her own children from being abused, who's to say she'll be any better of a parent to her grandchildren.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 29, 2009)

IN the words of Joe
Everybody's fine. and Right.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Are his parents not together anymore?
> 
> I just don't think she's any better choice than Joe. While she herself didn't beat or berate the kids she allowed it to happen. She didn't have the guts to walk away and keep her own children from being abused, who's to say she'll be any better of a parent to her grandchildren.




If she had the guts to say that Joe Jackson would have only supervised visitation ( if she even gets custody ), and that he would have zero say over any of the ABC's of raising them, including anything to do with the financial part of things, then maybe...maybe...it would say that she is sorry that she was did not/was not able to protect her kids. There is then the issue of the age of those two. 

Katherine Jackson reaped the benefits of her famously mistreated children. Kate, do the right thing now, or shut the hell up and let somebody flip a coin to see what anonymous family ( stable and loving ) will get to raise those children.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 29, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Who stayed married to and living with a man who mentally and physically abused her children.
> 
> She's just as bad as Joe in my opinion.



Katherine was also a victim to Joe's philandering and abusive ways. She probably felt under duress and fearful of him. She probably also wanted to keep her family together.

I am not saying that staying in that situation is the right thing to do, but there may be a lot at play there that we are not privy to despite the public nature of this family.

My father allowed my step mother to violently abuse myself and my siblings when we were children, but for whatever reason I cannot stop loving my father.
It is complicated.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 29, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Katherine was also a victim to Joe's philandering and abusive ways. She probably felt under duress and fearful of him. She probably also wanted to keep her family together.
> 
> I am not saying that staying in that situation is the right thing to do, but there may be a lot at play there that we are not privy to despite the public nature of this family.
> 
> ...



I'm sure it is complicated and I'm sure you love your father. 

However, its every parents responsibility to make sure their children are raised in stable, loving homes, homes where the kids learn how to be adults that can function normally out in the world when they leave the house. She (Mrs. Jackson) didn't do that, she stayed in a relationship where her children were mentally abused and beaten. Whatever her reasons, they certainly didn't help her kids in the long run.


----------



## Chef (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm guessing here that Weird Al isn't going to write "The Day the Moonwalk died.."


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 29, 2009)

Is it just me that thinks his fans and well, worshipers, would still be defending him, his music and giving him just as much respect and love if he WAS convicted...?

Just a thought... there would still be people crying in the streets, still memorials being made and still shrines being made and not just by the most utterly devoted either, I do not believe these people would turn there back on him.


----------



## Hole (Jun 29, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Is it just me that thinks his fans and well, worshipers, would still be defending him, his music and giving him just as much respect and love if he WAS convicted...?
> 
> Just a thought... there would still be people crying in the streets, still memorials being made and still shrines being made and not just by the most utterly devoted either, I do not believe these people would turn there back on him.



I'm a fan. I do not worship him. 

If there was substantial proof he committed those crimes, I would have lost a lot of respect for him as a person. I would be disgusted of course. Though I would not deny his talent. Genius is genius.I would miss the Michael Jackson I once believed in.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 30, 2009)

See, you could actually just pretend he didn't die. He hadn't made any music in ages anyway. To answer the op..I love shocking news! On the night he died.. he wasn't even cold and i had already recieved about 20 MJ-Child Molester dead jokes by txt! ..Sitting up late, watching the news, laughing at how much of a cock Uri geller is...etc. I think the media should kill more famous people cause it makes for great viewing!!
I watched a Documentary which followed reporters after the MJ trial. Before this Docu i was in two minds whether MJ was a pedo but after watching this i felt pretty certain that he was. They interviewed a lot of people who said the same thing. That him and and some kid had a room in a hotel they called the 'Honeymoon sweet'. Gak! Also that MJ stayed over in a kids house and gave him mum a credit card to basically fuck off. 
When people try to defend him by saying "But he was a child himself so that was ok" ..See, he WASN'T a child..though, was he?? He was a grown man. He wasn't stupid. I feel a lot of people protected someone who they knew or at LEAST suspected was a pedo. Its sad what people will do for a price. 
Also, for the past 5 days i have had an MJ megamix in my head..which is starting to anoy me!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> If it had been anybody else, none of you would be flat out stating that there is " no way " he would hurt children. You would at _least_...pause. But, no, Michael Jackson was talented. It is normal to not want to believe when someone we like is accused of such heinous things...but to dismiss it so easily, that is what allows all kinds of evil to flourish. To not even pause? Scary.



Again, I think the courts paused enough to try him. He wasn't convicted. It's fine to have doubts about the verdict, but please don't try to malign the side that agreed with the verdict (or insinuate that the only people that think he didn't do it were his die-hard fans, or vice-versa). Jackson was a messed-up dude by the end, and executed poor judgement while he was alive, but he wasn't a criminal. However, there's no law that says everybody has to eulogize him, either, because he alienated plenty of people during his life through his own actions.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 30, 2009)

I had an idea of pairing up pedophiles with midgets.. what does everyone think?
See, some small people might not be attracted to other small people and then pedophiles get to fuck little people legally! Personally, i think its a win/win situation.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2009)

to his credit as a pedophile, he really _really_ strove to be a child.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah, its kinna like a beastial dressing up like a cow or something..hmm actually..i think that makes it worse!! I need to go drill an image out of my brain now...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2009)

just as a point of interest about discourse and moderated forums' obsessive nature to overquantify...the michael jackson r.i.p. thread (supposedly respect-only) was closed and this thread (critical discussion) remains open.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah..Michael Jackson -rest in peace.
*Just checking*


----------



## ritz (Jun 30, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Hey! Representing pittsburg! I lived the first 6 years of my life in West Pittsburg  (now known lamely as Bay Point)


Fuck that MJ for life baby,sorry BigBellySSBBW


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yeah..Michael Jackson -rest in peace.
> *Just checking*



well don't go getting us killed


----------



## mergirl (Jun 30, 2009)

Right!. Especially as i think one of the mods is infact 'Bubbles' the monkey who is glad that his ex master and overlord has died and so frowns on the sympathy expressed. I don't know what happened to Bubbles but i do hope he is getting councelling at this sad time.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2009)

fed bubbles to immobility


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> If it had been anybody else, none of you would be flat out stating that there is " no way " he would hurt children. You would at _least_...pause. But, no, Michael Jackson was talented. It is normal to not want to believe when someone we like is accused of such heinous things...but to dismiss it so easily, that is what allows all kinds of evil to flourish. To not even pause? Scary.
> 
> Someone who does not have healthy, sexual relationships with adults...someone who was so very much abused when he was a kid, including things he experienced when on the road at such an early age...drug and alcohol abuser, which of course never gives courage to dark thoughts, noooooooo...has children, not related to him, sleeping in his bed...focuses on being charitable to children ( lots of child molesters do lots of good, and they are obsessed with being surrounded by kids....they...love...them )...can be ultra secretive when at home, surrounded by people who keep their mouths shut...has a keen eye for children who are troubled and come from not the best homes. Many molesters ( and people who commit all kinds of crimes against other human beings ) have convinced themselves that they are not harming the child(ren).
> 
> ...



Circumstantial evidence isn't proof of anything. People certainly have a right to make up their own minds about this but until this alleged child abuse underground railroad comes to light I think it's perfectly ok for people to mourn, reflect and assume innocence until there's proof. Assumptions are about all anyone can make at this point and I think it's unfair to insinuate something sinister about people who prefer one way of looking at things over the other.


----------



## morthius (Jun 30, 2009)

finally someone who is talking sense a great and finominal artist he was there are far mor things for us to be worried about.


BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok, this may make me seem like a cold hearted bitch, but I am so tired of hearing about Michael Jackson. I turn on the news because I want to see news, you know, about things going on in the world and ALL of the channels here local and national are ONLY about MJ.
> 
> Other people have died today. Wars are still going on. Crime did not stop happening. Politicians did not stop lying. MP's did not stop stealing money.
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

We'll never know the truth, not for sure ... just as the truth seldom comes to light in most cases involving child sexual abuse. I think that MJ did it. He fits the profile in many, many ways. The only thing that I'm 100% certain of is that I'd have never, under any circumstances, allowed my child to be alone with him. Those who are suggesting that MJ was innocent ... I'd ask you the same question: Would you be comfortable leaving your child in his care? 

What haunts me is wondering if he did it to his own children, who are uniquely vulnerable, and they were 100% dependent on him. From what I read, they didn't go to school or interact with other children at all. How frightened they must be now  

I can acknowledge that MJ did a lot of good ... a lot, a whole lot. In my mind, though, if he harmed one child, that pretty much erases any respect that I may have had for him (still love some of his music, though). He was a complicated man. Capable of great good and great evil. And I'm with Mossy on the sense of incredulity that someone can't be a pedophile because he's too childlike himself ... that is, to me, creepy sign #1 that he probably was. Had he not been a celebrity himself, I doubt that anyone would have had a hard time believing the children who did step forward and claim that they'd been molested. We doubt it now, only because there was a financial gain to be had. That clouds a lot of minds.

FWIW, had I been on the jury, I may have come to the same conclusion that they did. I'd have had a lot ... lot ... LOT of doubt, but without any kind of real evidence (even in the face of rather overwhelming circumstancial evidence, which they did have) I would likely have starting questioning the credibility of the starstruck morons who were those children's parents.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> We'll never know the truth, not for sure



well, do gag orders expire after the defendant dies?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> well, do gag orders expire after the defendant dies?



It will always be their word against his, and there will always be people who choose to believe him.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 30, 2009)

Just thought this was interesting and relevant: http://blog.enlightennext.org/?p=1664


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> It will always be their word against his, and there will always be people who choose to believe him.



I think also that people will be inclined to judge harshly someone who takes hush money when their child is sexually abused. Just as people judge a parent who allows their child to go hanging around there in the first place that judgement against them will become much more severe.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think also that people will be inclined to judge harshly someone who takes hush money when their child is sexually abused. Just as people judge a parent who allows their child to go hanging around there in the first place that judgement against them will become much more severe.



Yes, it is why I said that I would probably have had a difficult time with finding MJ guilty, had I been on the jury. I may have decided another way, had it been a run-of-the-mill case involving some creepy unnamed guy down the street -- especially had I been given all of the circumstantial evidence that was a matter of record in MJ's case. The child's testimony would have had a bigger impact, as there wouldn't be money and fame clouding the issue. If sexual abuse happened, then the parents are just as to blame as MJ, in my opinion. The children, however, are blameless. If it's true, they are the victims -- not MJ, not their greedy, money-grubbing, fame-whoring parents, and certainly not us.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think also that people will be inclined to judge harshly someone who takes hush money when their child is sexually abused. Just as people judge a parent who allows their child to go hanging around there in the first place that judgement against them will become much more severe.



i was asking because i honestly don't know, is someone who takes hush money still legally bound to silence after they die?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i was asking because i honestly don't know, is someone who takes hush money still legally bound to silence after they die?



I don't know. I would assume so if there was a judge involved and so fourth. It would be legally binding so no one would be allowed to say a word unless they want to forfeit whatever compensation they were given, plus serve time for violating a judges order. My guess.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I can acknowledge that MJ did a lot of good ... a lot, a whole lot. In my mind, though, if he harmed one child, that pretty much erases any respect that I may have had for him (still love some of his music, though). He was a complicated man. Capable of great good and great evil. And I'm with Mossy on the sense of incredulity that someone can't be a pedophile because he's too childlike himself ... that is, to me, creepy sign #1 that he probably was. Had he not been a celebrity himself, I doubt that anyone would have had a hard time believing the children who did step forward and claim that they'd been molested. We doubt it now, only because there was a financial gain to be had. That clouds a lot of minds.



I can't think of a single case involving MJ where a child himself stepped for and it wasn't a child _with his parents_, with the latter doing most of the talking. With the case that got to trial, people said that when the kid finally took the stand, he was emotionless and didn't seem very invested in his testimony...almost as if he'd been coached by his parents and his attorney to say what he did. Color me surprised!

I don't think Jackson did it because he liked children too much to hurt them; he wanted to be their friends, not do bad things to them. However, it was still horrible judgement for these parents to leave their kids with the guy anyway, as he was a nutjob even if he wasn't a child abuser.


----------



## mango (Jun 30, 2009)

Farrah Fawcett dies and goes to heaven where she is met by St. Peter at the pearly gates. Looking over his books, he sees that she is permitted entrance. "Now, we don't advertise this, but when you come in, and you are worthy, you are granted one wish."



So Farrah thinks and thinks. "What I want most is to help the worlds children. So I wish the children of earth were all safe."



Bang, Michael Jackson dies. 


:doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ekim said:


> I can't think of a single case involving MJ where a child himself stepped for and it wasn't a child _with his parents_, with the latter doing most of the talking. With the case that got to trial, people said that when the kid finally took the stand, he was emotionless and didn't seem very invested in his testimony...almost as if he'd been coached by his parents and his attorney to say what he did. Color me surprised!
> 
> I don't think Jackson did it because he liked children too much to hurt them; he wanted to be their friends, not do bad things to them. However, it was still horrible judgement for these parents to leave their kids with the guy anyway, as he was a nutjob even if he wasn't a child abuser.



Ekim, did you look at the list of items found in MJ's bedroom, and in the estate itself? Doesn't it strike you as even slightly suspicious that the testimony given by the boys indicates that they viewed porn with MJ, both online and in magazines, and that evidence of those specific types of magazines/sites were found in the bedroom and in the computer browser? Had they not found the booze, the pills, the underwear (as the boy described), the porn (which included photos of nude boys ... though it was apparently categorized as 'art' -- seen here; make up your own mind) ... I'd be more inclined to summarily dismiss it as gold-digging. That they found this much stuff, in the place where MJ admitted having sleep-overs with various children, is ... troubling, to say the very least.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2009)

mango said:


> Farrah Fawcett dies and goes to heaven where she is met by St. Peter at the pearly gates. Looking over his books, he sees that she is permitted entrance. "Now, we don't advertise this, but when you come in, and you are worthy, you are granted one wish."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And in the words of Papa Joe at the BET Red Carpet:
Right Right, Everybody's fine. Right Right.


----------



## mango (Jun 30, 2009)

*OMG!! MJ is GOD!!*
















*'Michael Jackson' seen in the Clouds Over NYC*


**was gonna post this in the RIP Michael Jackson thread but its been locked. 
The cloud formation even has his sculpted nose and everything!!*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't see anything


----------



## mango (Jun 30, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> I don't see anything


*
That means you aren't a true believer! 



*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

It strikes me as suspicious that the kids said they viewed porn with Michael when it was confirmed Micheal wasn't in the house but was in Vegas filming a video. In fact all the kids were in his house for three days before Michael arrived home. In that time they did view Michael's porn stash and raid his liquor cabinet as was witnessed by other kids in the house as well as his staff. It's a case of their word against everyone else's who was there in the house. What happened after he came home is up to interpretation but the inconsistencies was enough to establish doubt for a lot of people.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> At least she has temporary custody of his children though. Better she has them then that scumbag.



Why wouldn't the mothers of the children have custody?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Why wouldn't the mothers of the children have custody?



Nobody knows who they are. It is now being reported that Debbie Rowe is not their biological mother nor is Michael the father.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nobody knows who they are. It is now being reported that Debbie Rowe is not their biological mother nor is Michael the father.



Wow! Then all I can say is those poor kids. I just hope they are cared for properly.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Wow! Then all I can say is those poor kids. I just hope they are cared for properly.



I know. It can't be fun to wake up one day and discover that everything you know is a lie. I'm hoping that their best interests will be served in this in any case.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Circumstantial evidence isn't proof of anything. People certainly have a right to make up their own minds about this but until this alleged child abuse underground railroad comes to light I think it's perfectly ok for people to mourn, reflect and assume innocence until there's proof. Assumptions are about all anyone can make at this point and I think it's unfair to insinuate something sinister about people who prefer one way of looking at things over the other.



Sayiing ' alleged child abuse underground railroad ' is also a bit unfair...and mocking. Eh, life is unfair.
---

Wow, if these newest allegations are true, then MJ just continues to fuck with the lives of children, well, unless he told the kids that he was not their biological dad, and that Rowe was not the bio mom of the oldest. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2009)

Watching MSNBC now. It appears that Joe Jackson isn't in his son's will at all.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2009)

Ekim said:


> ... but he wasn't a criminal.



Not officially, as in orange jumpsuit wearing dude. Ok, you got me there. Lots of criminals get to continue wearing whats in their closets.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Ekim
> ... but he wasn't a criminal.



No, he was a smooth criminal.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> No, he was a smooth criminal.



Are you here all night? Are you going to ask us to try the veal chops?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Ekim, did you look at the list of items found in MJ's bedroom, and in the estate itself? Doesn't it strike you as even slightly suspicious that the testimony given by the boys indicates that they viewed porn with MJ, both online and in magazines, and that evidence of those specific types of magazines/sites were found in the bedroom and in the computer browser? Had they not found the booze, the pills, the underwear (as the boy described), the porn (which included photos of nude boys ... though it was apparently categorized as 'art' -- seen here; make up your own mind) ... I'd be more inclined to summarily dismiss it as gold-digging. That they found this much stuff, in the place where MJ admitted having sleep-overs with various children, is ... troubling, to say the very least.



It's troubling the stuff was in his house, sure, but as was said by someone else, there's no evidence he exposed the kids to it; while the illicit material is pretty bad to have within reach of visitors, most adults have booze and probably have pills in their house, so I fail to see how you can judge him for that (though you can judge him for not locking up better). And as I said before, stuff that was only in the kids' testimonies I'm quite skeptical about, considering I believe they were told by their parents to exaggerate and make things up. I don't think that's the case in most abuse cases, but probably unfortunately high in ones where the parents stand to make millions and the defendant has already been judged in the press.

Look, obviously if I believed MJ was guilty, I would've been among the people insisting that the judge throw the book at him; what he was accused of was horrible, and everybody involved agreed with that. However, inconclusive and circumstantial evidence is just not enough. One of the nice things about this country is that your guilt has to be proven.




MisterGuy said:


> No, he was a smooth criminal.



It was the sound of a crescendo!


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Are you here all night? Are you going to ask us to try the veal chops?



Q: What was the last thing MJ said before he died?

A: Take...me...to...the...children's...hospital

You've been a great crowd, thank you!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Q: What was the last thing MJ said before he died?
> 
> A: Take...me...to...the...children's...hospital
> 
> You've been a great crowd, thank you!



Q: Whats the difference between Michael Jackson and a grocery bag?
A: One is white, made out of plastic, and dangerous for kids to play with and the other you carry your groceries in.


----------



## katorade (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't mind watching a metric shit-ton of kickass old music videos on tv tributes if it means I don't have to listen to crap about Jon & Kate for at least a week. I am, however, pissed that the WE network decided at the last minute to air a really bad, really stupid Charlie's Angels movie when Grease was supposed to come on.

I find it funny that you don't hear the people mourning him calling out for the rest of the world to cry, but the people figuratively spitting on his grave are quick to chastise anyone with a bummed out look on their face.

Michael Jackson was not, is not, and never will be the only artist the world has glorified that also did some really, really heinous crap. Some of the world's most celebrated artists were pederasts, misogynists, bigots, drug abusers, alcoholics, and all-around misanthropes. They're artists, it's what they do. Hell, they probably wouldn't be any good otherwise.

I mean, c'mon, _Hemingway_ gets a Nobel Prize and you guys bitch about people being sad one of their favorite musicians died?


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Q: Whats the difference between Michael Jackson and a grocery bag?
> A: One is white, made out of plastic, and dangerous for kids to play with and the other you carry your groceries in.



Q: What's the difference between Neil Armstrong and MJ?

A: Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. Michael Jackson fucked little boys in the ass.

Too soon?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> I find it funny that you don't hear the people mourning him calling out for the rest of the world to cry, but the people figuratively spitting on his grave are quick to chastise anyone with a bummed out look on their face.



That will happen when people really, truly, believe that someone has sexually abused children. Funny, that. Some of us do understand the mechanics of mourning. I have already personally stated what I mourn....it's just that some of us cannot get to that place called Neverlalalaland. Oh, and you are also chastising. Come on. I guess it is catching.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

Profanity filter? Who needs it!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 30, 2009)

I never really got the MJ thing.. yeah, he has some pretty great songs but I guess I never really saw the genuis. Maybe I'm too young to get it or something. 

I don't know if he was a child molestor or not.. I'm sorta leaning to the yeah he was side of things but I can't know for sure.

Regardless, get him off my TV and take Jon & Kate with you.

Also, lots of Farrah Fawcett and MJ talk here.. Billy Mays died too you know.. oxiclean! I'm most upset about that tbh.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 30, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Hey, if they can mAke major motion pictures about johnny cAsh, one of the dullest, emotionless, monotone-singing hillbillies on the planet, we can deal with non-stop coverage of a guy who's been the greatest entertainer in the world since he was 12.



But that's your opinion.

And you know...opinions, assholes...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 30, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Q: What's the difference between Neil Armstrong and MJ?
> 
> A: Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. Michael Jackson fucked little boys in the ass.
> 
> Too soon?



Just not funny works for me.


----------



## katorade (Jun 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> That will happen when people really, truly, believe that someone has sexually abused children. Funny, that. Some of us do understand the mechanics of mourning. I have already personally stated what I mourn....it's just that some of us cannot get to that place called Neverlalalaland. Oh, and you are also chastising. Come on. I guess it is catching.



I never said I wasn't going to chastise anyone, just that I found it funny that the majority of the attacking is almost completely one-sided in such a heated debate. It's usually back and forth. The tone of what I'm reading in multiple threads is "I'm really sad" and "RIP, I loved your music" and then "YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING IDIOTS!" "HE WAS A RAPIST, YOU SHEEP!" Like I said, people just like him are glorified every day and either nobody makes a huge stink about it, or the slurs and insults are being flung from both sides.

Also, I never voiced my opinion on what I thought really went down. I am not a Michael Jackson "fan". The last album I bought was Thriller, and that was when CDs came out and I had to replace my tape. I haven't listened to him since he stopped putting out really "good" music in my mind, which was maybe the early '90s?

I mostly feel sorry for him. I personally believe that his family and society failed him as a child, and it ruined him for life. He was clearly unstable, yet no one was there to act on his behalf, just benefit from his fame. He was abused, and it was too late to make a difference when it finally came to light. Actually, the fact that he was abused is what makes me believe he WAS guilty of child molestation. There are a staggering number of abusers that were abused themselves. I was also a childhood victim of abuse, and while I'm not a malicious sexual deviant, I did suffer, and still do, from a lot of socialization issues growing up. I suppose that because I at least have an inkling of how fucked up it can make a person, I choose to pity him rather than drag his corpse through the mud. Anyone else is free to feel how they want about it, but it doesn't necessarily mean ANY of us are in the right.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 30, 2009)

mango said:


> Farrah Fawcett dies and goes to heaven where she is met by St. Peter at the pearly gates. Looking over his books, he sees that she is permitted entrance. "Now, we don't advertise this, but when you come in, and you are worthy, you are granted one wish."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Making jokes about dead celebrities. It's the Australian way.

Glad to see you have lost none of your patriotism Mango.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> I never said I wasn't going to chastise anyone, just that I found it funny that the majority of the attacking is almost completely one-sided in such a heated debate. It's usually back and forth. The tone of what I'm reading in multiple threads is "I'm really sad" and "RIP, I loved your music" and then "YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING IDIOTS!" "HE WAS A RAPIST, YOU SHEEP!" Like I said, people just like him are glorified every day and either nobody makes a huge stink about it, or the slurs and insults are being flung from both sides.



I don't know if you have noticed, but there is a new RIP thread for all the people who want to rejoice in his life and who he was. The molester down the street is not going to have the press that MJ had. As his fame allowed him a certain kind of status, it is natural that the fall is gonna be televised ...and talked about...with fireworks going off. I have already said the same thing about the abused often becoming the abuser, and how goddamn heartbreaking a cycle it is. I do wonder how many people are more ' understanding ' when it comes to someone they like. If smelly, homeless dude does this shit to a kid, and it then comes out that he was abused as a child...I hope some remember to fling a lil compassion his way.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> I never said I wasn't going to chastise anyone, just that I found it funny that the majority of the attacking is almost completely one-sided in such a heated debate. It's usually back and forth. The tone of what I'm reading in multiple threads is "I'm really sad" and "RIP, I loved your music" and then "YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING IDIOTS!" "HE WAS A RAPIST, YOU SHEEP!" Like I said, people just like him are glorified every day and either nobody makes a huge stink about it, or the slurs and insults are being flung from both sides.
> 
> Also, I never voiced my opinion on what I thought really went down. I am not a Michael Jackson "fan". The last album I bought was Thriller, and that was when CDs came out and I had to replace my tape. I haven't listened to him since he stopped putting out really "good" music in my mind, which was maybe the early '90s?
> 
> I mostly feel sorry for him. I personally believe that his family and society failed him as a child, and it ruined him for life. He was clearly unstable, yet no one was there to act on his behalf, just benefit from his fame. He was abused, and it was too late to make a difference when it finally came to light. Actually, the fact that he was abused is what makes me believe he WAS guilty of child molestation. There are a staggering number of abusers that were abused themselves. I was also a childhood victim of abuse, and while I'm not a malicious sexual deviant, I did suffer, and still do, from a lot of socialization issues growing up. I suppose that because I at least have an inkling of how fucked up it can make a person, I choose to pity him rather than drag his corpse through the mud. Anyone else is free to feel how they want about it, but it doesn't necessarily mean ANY of us are in the right.



Michael and LaToya seem to be the only ones who were really fcuked up though. Everyone else seemed to be able to get the hell out of there, marry and live their own lives well enough. I think whatever problems he had, and at least we can all agree that he had them, they probably didn't have anything at all to do with his upbringing. He had a history of odd behavior, poor judgement and bad decisions.


----------



## katorade (Jun 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I don't know if you have noticed, but there is a new RIP thread for all the people who want to rejoice in his life and who he was. The molester down the street is not going to have the press that MJ had. As his fame allowed him a certain kind of status, it is natural that the fall is gonna be televised ...and talked about...with fireworks going off. I have already said the same thing about the abused often becoming the abuser, and how goddamn heartbreaking a cycle it is. I do wonder how many people are more ' understanding ' when it comes to someone they like. If smelly, homeless dude does this shit to a kid, and it then comes out that he was abused as a child...I hope some remember to fling a lil compassion his way.



Like I said, I'm not really a fan of his so I don't have anything to mourn about his death or rejoice about his life. Just making social commentary about the thread in general. Not sure why you keep trying to make it personal for me.


----------



## katorade (Jun 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Michael and LaToya seem to be the only ones who were really fcuked up though. Everyone else seemed to be able to get the hell out of there, marry and live their own lives well enough. I think whatever problems he had, and at least we can all agree that he had them, they probably didn't have anything at all to do with his upbringing. He had a history of odd behavior, poor judgement and bad decisions.



Michael was also one of the youngest when the family was under the spotlight and was rocketed into stardom at a very, very young age. People also handle abuse very differently. You can't say "well only a couple of the kids came out of it with obvious problems, so THEY must be the screwed up ones, not the people that raised them."


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> Like I said, I'm not really a fan of his so I don't have anything to mourn about his death or rejoice about his life. Just making social commentary about the thread in general. Not sure why you keep trying to make it personal for me.



Just using the same energy you were using in your initial post. That's pretty much it. The only ' personal ' thing was me telling you about another thread.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Q: What's the difference between Neil Armstrong and MJ?
> 
> A: Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. Michael Jackson fucked little boys in the ass.
> 
> Too soon?



Madonna sent her condolences to the Jackson family. Then asked how much they wanted for the kids.


----------



## katorade (Jun 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Just using the same energy you were using in your initial post. That's pretty much it. The only ' personal ' thing was me telling you about another thread.



Eh, it's just the mud slinging at his mourners that bothers me, I just find it to be in poor taste when it's misplaced. I also find it hypocritical when people call him out as a monster when he himself was a victim.
I'm not directing that at you at all, either, I agreed with a lot of what you said in your initial big post in this thread. I don't discount the fact that those children are going to grow up traumatized and with a need for professional help. I just hope they do get the help they need.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Q: Whats the difference between Michael Jackson and a grocery bag?
> A: One is white, made out of plastic, and dangerous for kids to play with and the other you carry your groceries in.



Updated for 2009:

What's the difference between MJ and a plastic bag?
MJ is no longer harmful to children.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> Michael was also one of the youngest when the family was under the spotlight and was rocketed into stardom at a very, very young age. People also handle abuse very differently. You can't say "well only a couple of the kids came out of it with obvious problems, so THEY must be the screwed up ones, not the people that raised them."



No no, I'm not trying to say his parents are stellar community members who bear no blame. I believe that as a child MJ was worked too hard too young. He had his childhood taken from him, had no control, no freedom, no say in anything and he bore a lot of bitterness about it. I believe he fancied himself a champion for children - allowing them free reign to run amok through his house, talking to them and having their thoughts and feelings validated and legitimized without consequence or restrictions. In his mind he thought it was a good thing but instead what you had were staff being taken advantage of, kids unsupervised and given access to things they shouldn't have had access to. Was he abusing them? I don't know. In a way maybe he was. I do believe that the "accidental" accessability to his porn stash was deliberate. I think he let them sneek peeks at the things he wasn't allowed to when he was a kid. I'm still not willing to go so far as to say he was a kid toucher. At least not till someone comes forward. Unfortunately I don't think that's likely to happen even if it's true. If it is true though I don't think his parents are to blame for that. We may never know.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Updated for 2009:
> 
> What's the difference between MJ and a plastic bag?
> MJ is no longer harmful to children.



Updated...LOL



Take TraciJo........please!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Q: Whats the difference between Michael Jackson and a grocery bag?
> A: One is white, made out of plastic, and dangerous for kids to play with and the other you carry your groceries in.





TraciJo67 said:


> Madonna sent her condolences to the Jackson family. Then asked how much they wanted for the kids.





TraciJo67 said:


> Updated for 2009:
> 
> What's the difference between MJ and a plastic bag?
> MJ is no longer harmful to children.



Fecking rep limits and spread around rules!  I have few peers in the poor taste and insensitivity department but I must doff my chapeau to you, young lady. :bow: Well played with.


----------



## katorade (Jun 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> No no, I'm not trying to say his parents are stellar community members who bear no blame. I believe that as a child MJ was worked too hard too young. He had his childhood taken from him, had no control, no freedom, no say in anything and he bore a lot of bitterness about it. I believe he fancied himself a champion for children - allowing them free reign to run amok through his house, talking to them and having their thoughts and feelings validated and legitimized without consequence or restrictions. In his mind he thought it was a good thing but instead what you had were staff being taken advantage of, kids unsupervised and given access to things they shouldn't have had access to. Was he abusing them? I don't know. In a way maybe he was. I do believe that the "accidental" accessability to his porn stash was deliberate. I think he let them sneek peeks at the things he wasn't allowed to when he was a kid. I'm still not willing to go so far as to say he was a kid toucher. At least not till someone comes forward. Unfortunately I don't think that's likely to happen even if it's true. If it is true though I don't think his parents are to blame for that. We may never know.



I'm with you on all of that, and FWIW, I include things like exposing children to pornography under child abuse. I just feel like that unhealthy side of Jackson was not created by himself.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2009)

My Dog, I'm almost ashamed of myself (almost) ... but ... here goes:

What's black and white and dead all over?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> My Dog, I'm almost ashamed of myself (almost) ... but ... here goes:
> 
> What's black and white and dead all over?



Everyone's opinion but MINE dammit. **Badum'bump - ching**


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2009)

Two groans in a row. 

There is a Debbie Rowe delivery joke ( ala the fake O scene in When harry Met Sally ) in there...somewhere.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2009)

Q - What did Michael Jackson and Kmart have in common?

A - Boy's pants - half off.

:bow:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2009)

Q - How could you tell when there was a party going on at Michael Jackson's house?

A - You'd see a lot of Big Wheels parked out front.

:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish I was surprised, but i'm not.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 30, 2009)

mango said:


> Farrah Fawcett dies and goes to heaven where she is met by St. Peter at the pearly gates. Looking over his books, he sees that she is permitted entrance. "Now, we don't advertise this, but when you come in, and you are worthy, you are granted one wish."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mango, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 30, 2009)

wow, there are simply no words...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 1, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Watching MSNBC now. It appears that Joe Jackson isn't in his son's will at all.



and you guys said he wasn't a genius.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 1, 2009)

oh and it was just reported that michael jackson died at 3:15

when the big hand touches the little hand


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> oh and it was just reported that michael jackson died at 3:15
> 
> when the big hand touches the little hand



I'm trying ... I'm really, really, REALLY trying ... not to laugh at the pedophilia-inspired jokes. It's a losing battle. It's sick, I know it's sick, I know I shouldn't see the humor, but damn it, I'm laughing anyway.

Oh, and:

MJ's last wish was that he be cremated, and his ashes used for Etch-A-Sketch toys ... that way, kids can still crank his knob.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2009)

Maaahn.. i wish all you guys had been around when my friends dad touched my vagina when i was 8. I'm sure your jokes would have cheered me up NO END!!! 
I think pedo jokes are a defence mechanism..If we don't laugh we cry..or get scared or something..
So..therefore i think they are a good thing..
I really think this..that we have and need to talk about these scary things or they will come back as ghosts at night and freak the fuck out of us. If we show up all the horrors and monsters for what they really are then they kinna become pathetic/ill people with no real power. This is a good thing.. 
Jest on my good dimmers to save me from myself


----------



## mango (Jul 1, 2009)

*In MJs will, hes requested to be cremated and his ashes mixed into a bowl of Coco Pops so that he could go through the ass of a 10 year old boy one last time.


Early reports are that the hospital does not know what to do with the body, as plastic recycling is not collected until next Thursday.


Michael Jacksons upcoming London dates have been cancelled.
They were James (aged 9) and Thomas (aged 11).


Out of respect, McDonalds have released the McJackson burger - 50 year old meat between two 10 year old buns.


No embalming needed!


But seriously folks, this whole situation is really not funny
Because hes up there molesting baby Jesus right now.


*groan*
:doh:

*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2009)

mango said:


> *
> 
> 
> But seriously folks, this whole situation is really not funny
> ...



Nah.

He knocked on the pearly gates, God answered, saw who it was and said, "Beat it. You're bad."


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.usnewslink.com/framedjackson.htm

And in case the author's credibility is questioned: 

http://www.maryafischer.com/aboutMAF.html


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2009)

mango said:


> [
> 
> 
> But seriously folks, this whole situation is really not funny
> ...



Ahhhhhhh.. but the baby jesus is a MAN Jesus now.. so would be giving MJ some of the real good adult man lovin!! Which i'm sure he would hate!!!!
tic tic tic *waits to see how long it takes to close this post now that i mentioned man on man love*


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 1, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> http://www.usnewslink.com/framedjackson.htm
> 
> And in case the author's credibility is questioned:
> 
> http://www.maryafischer.com/aboutMAF.html



Sounds right to me. *anything to stop the jokes*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Sounds right to me. *anything to stop the jokes*



Another way to stop the jokes: Don't read this thread. Read the RIP thread, instead.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah..maby we need to start an MJ joke thread too.. i just don't have the time for all this! Can't we just come to some sort of agreement that we can say what we like about the king of pop (pedo of pop)???


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Another way to stop the jokes: Don't read this thread. Read the RIP thread, instead.





BAM!






dotdot...oh, what the hell...dot


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 1, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> http://www.usnewslink.com/framedjackson.htm
> 
> And in case the author's credibility is questioned:
> 
> http://www.maryafischer.com/aboutMAF.html



What's award-winning journalism when I've got a *GUT FEELING*?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Another way to stop the jokes: Don't read this thread. Read the RIP thread, instead.



Alright, but that's assuming I have mind powers that can stop people from talking from afar. I _may_ have those, but last time I checked they hadn't manifested themselves.




Wild Zero said:


> What's award-winning journalism when I've got a *GUT FEELING*?



Goes both ways, man. If something's not proven, it's not proven.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Goes both ways, man. If something's not proven, it's not proven.


All I know is innocent men don't pay $15 million to settle child molestation cases out of court....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> All I know is innocent men don't pay $15 million to settle child molestation cases out of court....



Wayne, that's not fair.

Like you, I suspect that he did it ... there are just too many similarities in the personality we've seen emerge, and in the known characteristics of pedophiles, for me to believe otherwise. At the same time though, I don't *know* that he did it, and neither do you.

With regard to the first case, I could actually see why he'd settle, rather than go through a grueling legal process that wouldn't guarantee a successful outcome even *if* he was innocent. He had the money to make it go away, and he chose to do so. I don't think it necessarily follows that he was guilty ... though yeah, it's pretty damn suspicious. What actually gets me is that he put himself in the position to go through another, similar ordeal. I'd like to think that an innocent man would have allowed his money to make the first case go away ... and then did everything in his power to ensure that he'd never be that vulnerable again. It just doesn't make sense that he'd put himself in that position AGAIN ... unless he literally couldn't help himself ... and he was, in fact, molesting children.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Wayne, that's not fair.
> 
> Like you, I suspect that he did it ... there are just too many similarities in the personality we've seen emerge, and in the known characteristics of pedophiles, for me to believe otherwise. At the same time though, I don't *know* that he did it, and neither do you.
> 
> With regard to the first case, I could actually see why he'd settle, rather than go through a grueling legal process that wouldn't guarantee a successful outcome even *if* he was innocent. He had the money to make it go away, and he chose to do so. I don't think it necessarily follows that he was guilty ... though yeah, it's pretty damn suspicious. What actually gets me is that he put himself in the position to go through another, similar ordeal. I'd like to think that an innocent man would have allowed his money to make the first case go away ... and then did everything in his power to ensure that he'd never be that vulnerable again. It just doesn't make sense that he'd put himself in that position AGAIN ... unless he literally couldn't help himself ... and he was, in fact, molesting children.


WHich is why I'm pretty sure he was not innocent. Innocent men fight to clear their name - guilty men pay hush money.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 1, 2009)

All they want to talk about is Michael Jackson, Gov. Sanford of South Carolina and his cheating ways, and the fight over health care. I'm getting tired of hearing about Jackson and Sanford.

The way I handle things is I don't watch much TV. The television is trash!


----------



## William (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi 

Something I have not seen anyone mention is Michael Jackson's weight. He was awfully thin even thought his parents and siblings are averaged sized to even a little chunky at times.

William


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> WHich is why I'm pretty sure he was not innocent. Innocent men fight to clear their name - guilty men pay hush money.



Yeah, because lengthy legal battles do wonders for people's reputations? If anyone else was in his shoes, they'd pay to make such a case go away if they had the means, whether they were innocent or guilty.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 2, 2009)

Matt L. said:


> ...Jackson's behavior was beyond abnormal. The excessive amount of surgeries to alter his appearance, wanting to hang out with children and on that note, would a normal person pick such terrible names for his own children?



No, but a person addicted to pain meds might.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that Prince was Jackson's maternal grandfather's name, so that may explain him giving that moniker to both of his sons.
Sarah Jessica Parker's children's middle names come from family names.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 2, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> All I know is innocent men don't pay $15 million to settle child molestation cases out of court....



no you're totally right they prefer to let stressful years and years drag on through the case with their extremely well-known name becoming increasingly synonymous with "child molestation" in the public eye...no one's ever wanted to get _that_ over with before

after all being rich enough to hire the best lawyers in the world doesn't mean you have to take their advice

certainly wouldn't do that myself if i had $15 million to defend myself with


----------



## Hathor (Jul 2, 2009)

I have 2 co-workers not talking to me right now because I said I didn't care about MJ dying nor do I like his music as much as they do.

People are far too shallow nowadays.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm actually astounded..and disgusted by the jokes about his passing. I think its crass, despicable, and in incredibly poor taste to humiliate someone who has passed on. Its pretty easy to insult, harangue, and downgrade someone when they are not here to defend themselves. Don't get me wrong...I've never really been a fan of his music--but I did not find even one of those jokes funny in the least bit. He had faults, made bad decisions and choices. He was human. Only God can judge him appropriately, now. Personally, I hope that his family can grieve and move on in their own lives.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> I'm actually astounded..and disgusted by the jokes about his passing. I think its crass, despicable, and in incredibly poor taste to humiliate someone who has passed on. Its pretty easy to insult, harangue, and downgrade someone when they are not here to defend themselves. Don't get me wrong...I've never really been a fan of his music--but I did not find even one of those jokes funny in the least bit. He had faults, made bad decisions and choices. He was human. Only God can judge him appropriately, now. Personally, I hope that his family can grieve and move on in their own lives.



These are also the same people who said the same lame jokes when he was alive too, so I would've been surprised if they'd let the man's death stop them.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> I'm actually astounded..and disgusted by the jokes about his passing. I think its crass, despicable, and in incredibly poor taste to humiliate someone who has passed on. Its pretty easy to insult, harangue, and downgrade someone when they are not here to defend themselves. Don't get me wrong...I've never really been a fan of his music--but I did not find even one of those jokes funny in the least bit. He had faults, made bad decisions and choices. He was human. Only God can judge him appropriately, now. Personally, I hope that his family can grieve and move on in their own lives.



but what if god was one of us :O


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2009)

Ekim said:


> These are also the same people who said the same lame jokes when he was alive too, so I would've been surprised if they'd let the man's death stop them.



They are kind of lame. Do you have better ones?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Hole said:


> There is actually a photo of him in the ambulance. And a certain magazine is using it for its front cover. Disgusting, just like your post.


Yeah its OK mag.. my gf bought it last night. I never read celeb gossip mags but Morbid curiosity got the better of me. 
I wonder how much they sold the MJ kinna dead pics for?? Must have been millions!!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yeah its OK mag.. my gf bought it last night. I never read celeb gossip mags but Morbid curiosity got the better of me.
> I wonder how much they sold the MJ kinna dead pics for?? Must have been millions!!



It works both ways though. I am not saying I agree with the press taking those kind of pics, but Jackson would have played the papparazzi like a fiddle to his advantage throughout his career, to make dime.
Like Dianna and other celebrities, they play up to the press, but then cry about it, when it doesn't suit them.

I think the millions they earn is fair compensation. Don't like it, don't live in the public eye.
Speaking of annoying celebrities, Tom Cruise is here in my hometown right now.
Ugh.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

He is? Any chance you can kill him? You could always take pics of the dead body and make millions! Though, there is a posibility you would end up in jail....hmm


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> WHich is why I'm pretty sure he was not innocent. Innocent men fight to clear their name - guilty men pay hush money.



Wealthy people don't play by the same rules, Wayne. In some ways, they can't. When a lengthy court battle would cost more than just making it all go away ... many of them will choose the most palatable option. I can understand that he didn't want to have his name dragged through the mud, his personal life exposed, his vulnerabilities laid bare to the paparazzi circus -- and in the end, no guarantee that he'd be found innocent (assuming that he was). Hell, my insurance company settled with a man last year who filed 4 other, similar claims over the last half dozen years for 'injuries' resulting from minor traffic accidents in which he was always, mysteriously, struck from behind. They told me that cutting him a small check was more cost effective than battling him in court. I didn't like it, but the reasoning behind the decision made sense to me. 

Unfortunately, a lot of wealthy people are targeted by gold diggers, and many of them do choose to quietly make things go away. They are really in a no-win situation, I think. Some people will believe the first whiff of any scandalous allegation, and the juicy tidbits, whether true or not, can ruin a reputation. Let's face it ... we all have skeletons in the closet. Super wealthy celebrities probably have piles of them. Who wants to have their real sins exposed in the process of trying to defend oneself from actual false allegations?

(Again, assuming that MJ was innocent ... I'd have been more likely to believe that, or at least to accept it as a very real probability, had he not put himself in a position to defend further allegations of the very same thing)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 2, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> but what if god was one of us :O



I'm pretty sure he'd be a slob like one of us.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 2, 2009)

Hathor said:


> I have 2 co-workers not talking to me right now because I said I didn't care about MJ dying nor do I like his music as much as they do.
> 
> People are far too shallow nowadays.


Way too shallow. Those co-workers must be real joys to be around....


----------



## mango (Jul 2, 2009)

*More shit for the MJ pile...*



> *Michael Jackson, Anti-Semite
> 
> by from "Fundamentally Freund" - Michael Freund*
> 
> ...




*Can I dance to his songs and then piss on his grave??*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2009)

mango said:


> *More shit for the MJ pile...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So much for healing the world and making it a better place. For me and for you and the entire human race, unless of course you are a Jew.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know how much he could have hated Jews when rumor is that the dermatologist that might have fathered the childres is Jewish himself. I'd think if he hated them that much, he wouldn't want his kids being half Jew.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I don't know how much he could have hated Jews when rumor is that the dermatologist that might have fathered the childres is Jewish himself. I'd think if he hated them that much, he wouldn't want his kids being half Jew.



You are Jewish or you are not. There really is no such thing as being half Jewish.
If you are born to a Jewish mother then you are Jewish. Like myself, my mother is a Jew, and her mother was a Jew, hence I am a Jew.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jul 2, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I don't know how much he could have hated Jews when rumor is that the dermatologist that might have fathered the childres is Jewish himself. I'd think if he hated them that much, he wouldn't want his kids being half Jew.



His words pretty much speak for themselves... literally.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 2, 2009)

Susannah said:


> You are Jewish or you are not. There really is no such thing as being half Jewish.
> If you are born to a Jewish mother then you are Jewish. Like myself, my mother is a Jew, and her mother was a Jew, hence I am a Jew.



i'm three quarters jew and one quarter yourong


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 2, 2009)

and let's not forget that he had many Jewish friends including but not limited to Rabbi Schmuley. I'm just saying that if he was an anti-semite, he wouldn't want them to have any Jew in them at all no matter how many quarters.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 2, 2009)

it's true. hitler loved mj.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jul 2, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it's true. hitler loved mj.



"If I hear that song one more time I'm going to puke my fucking mustache off."

Brilliant.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 2, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok, this may make me seem like a cold hearted bitch, but I am so tired of hearing about Michael Jackson. I turn on the news because I want to see news, you know, about things going on in the world and ALL of the channels here local and national are ONLY about MJ.
> 
> Other people have died today. Wars are still going on. Crime did not stop happening. Politicians did not stop lying. MP's did not stop stealing money.
> 
> ...




No arguement here as I totally agree with you.

Michael Jackson was a remarkable artist. I'm old enough to remember him as that cute kid who sang with his brothers and he made some damn fine music in his solo career, which pretty much ended...what, 15 years ago? For the last 15 years, he's been some super rich nut who may or may not have molested children, dangled his own child over a railing and altered himself from a handsome young man into a decidedly bizarre looking individual with way too many plastic surgeries. Did Jackson ever cure cancer, bring about world peace or improve the human condition in any way? No.

As for Farrah? She was a beautiful woman and a good actress. I'm sure her celebrity status helped put a public face on the devastating disease of cancer. I watched a family member die of cancer (as I imagine other members on Dims have lost loved ones), so I know exactly what Ryan O'Neal and his son with Farrah are going through.

Yes, as soon as the news of Farrah's cancer went public, I wasn't surprised when she died. Jackson had a sudden death at a still fairly young age, so America's obsession with their celebrities has gone into overdrive and Farrah seems to have been pushed aside as an afterthought.

This whole thing reminds me of Princess Diana's auto accident death in 1997. The media went berserk and pretty much forgot the death of Mother Teresa...you know, the tiny old woman who spent decades of her life trying to help the poor? Diana accomplished a tiny fraction of what this woman did to help others during her life and she's still obsessed about today.

But enough of that...for any MJ fans out there? Go right ahead and mourn his passing however you please but as others have said, celebrities are just as human and flawed as we are: they age, they die, etc...

Remember Michael Jackson but I hope some people have sent the Cancer Society a donation in Farrah's memory...which is what I plan to do.


Dennis


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You'll likely be hearing about Michael Jackson on the news for a while unless something huge happens in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> .



fat girl stands in front of the camera


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 2, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Remember Michael Jackson but I hope some people have sent the Cancer Society a donation in Farrah's memory...which is what I plan to do.


 
I guess that donations in Michael Jackson's memory would be made to NAMBLA.


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 2, 2009)

I choose to remember Jackson's music, not the bizarre legacy behind it.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> and let's not forget that he had many Jewish friends including but not limited to Rabbi Schmuley. I'm just saying that if he was an anti-semite, he wouldn't want them to have any Jew in them at all no matter how many quarters.



The song lyrics are a matter of public record. There can be no disputing that.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 2, 2009)

What's NAMBLA?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> What's NAMBLA?



North American Man-Boy Love Association.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> North American Man-Boy Love Association.



omg is that REAL


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 2, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The song lyrics are a matter of public record. There can be no disputing that.



Yes, but interpretations of the meaning behind the lyrics can vary.

Jackson denied the charges in a statement released at the time, saying, "The idea that these lyrics could be deemed objectionable is extremely hurtful to me, and misleading. The song in fact is about the pain of prejudice and hate and is a way to draw attention to social and political problems. I am the voice of the accused and the attacked. I am the voice of everyone. I am the skinhead, I am the Jew, I am the black man, I am the white man. I am not the one who was attacking." He later apologized again and eventually re-recorded a second version of the song without the offending lyrics. 


Source here


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> omg is that REAL




yup I'm afraid it is.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> yup I'm afraid it is.



How fucking creepy. I mean seriously the phrase man-boy love is creepy enough without making a damn organization out of it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 3, 2009)

don't knock it until you've tried it


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The song lyrics are a matter of public record. There can be no disputing that.



[I'm just adding to the train Shoshie not commenting to you directly]

It is out there that he said those hateful things towards a group of people. It does not mean he would refused to associate with a Jew.

Do you know any people who tell racist jokes but have friends of all races? I know plenty of people like that. Actually in college I knew a skin head. A proper skin head who was a part of an arian nation klan. And his best friend was black. I don't know or understand how that relationship worked, but it did. The skinhead hated non-white people as a group, but when it came to individuals, he was alright. 

Maybe MJ was like that skinhead. Didn't like Jews as a whole, but didn't mind knowing one or two on a personal level?









What IS a Jew? I'm really confused. Is it a race? A religion? Why does the Jewish heritage come only from the mother? (I'm totally not meaning to be offensive, I am genuinley curious.)


----------



## Shosh (Jul 3, 2009)

Donni would you want to be "friends" with someone who hates fat people for example, but you know he likes you, so that's all gravy? I mean really?
A true friend loves and admires every aspect of who you are. How can a true friend claim to care for you, but hate others of the same ethnicity and religious background as you?
Sorry, but that is no kind of friend that I would want to associate with.

As for the question of Jewish status being passed down through matrilineal descent, well that is in accordance with Halacha ( Jewish religious law).

I would say that being Jewish is an ethnicity, a religion and a cultural connection.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> You are Jewish or you are not. There really is no such thing as being half Jewish.
> If you are born to a Jewish mother then you are Jewish. Like myself, my mother is a Jew, and her mother was a Jew, hence I am a Jew.


Didn't Groucho marx, when told a swimming pool was off limits to jewish people say "well, my son is half jewish, can he go in up to his knees"?? Haha..i love that quote!!!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Didn't Groucho marx, when told a swimming pool was off limits to jewish people say "well, my son is half jewish, can he go in up to his knees"?? Haha..i love that quote!!!



You are just a treasure trove of trivia!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

In other words... I'm full of shit!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> In other words... I'm full of shit!



I was not saying that, I was just admiring your ability to pluck a trivia rabbit out of your hat for a variety of occasions.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I was not saying that, I was just admiring your ability to pluck a trivia rabbit out of your hat for a variety of occasions.


My dad actually told me that quote when i was small and he told me about the meaning behind it and it made me cry. I think thats why i remember it specifically. It was also the day i realised the world is not fair. Thanks Dad.. I could have had a few more lala land kid months before i learned about all the horrors!!! 

Hmm..ok, so michael Jackson was a pedo who hated jews.. anything else while we are here?? Maby he was a gay bashing member of the KKK too. He was white enough to get in i'm sure.. gah!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Donni would you want to be "friends" with someone who hates fat people for example, but you know he likes you, so that's all gravy? I mean really?
> A true friend loves and admires every aspect of who you are. How can a true friend claim to care for you, but hate others of the same ethnicity and religious background as you?
> Sorry, but that is no kind of friend that I would want to associate with.
> 
> ...



You read that all wrong! I was on your side, saying he IS anti-semetic. I was commenting to Denise because she was basically saying that he knew and associated with Jewish people therefore he probably isn't anti-semetic.....I was trying to say that just because he knows Jewish people doesn't make it any better. 

Every time I post something, you take it very personally even though I started off the post saying it wasn't directed towards you that I just was quoting you to be in the same train of thought.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> North American Man-Boy Love Association.




I thought that was something southpark made up!!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Now. I really want to google this to check you arn't taking the piss..but i dont want to be arrested!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I thought that was something southpark made up!!!!!




totally real


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Omg.......


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> totally real


Yeah.. that was what i read.. No way! 
bbu..i don't even know what to say about that.. except. fffffrr3sjsnsn!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yeah.. that was what i read.. No way!
> bbu..i don't even know what to say about that.. except. fffffrr3sjsnsn!




yeah I know. I totally thought South Park made it up....I had no idea organisations like this could exist!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2009)

This kinda puts things in perspective. I know these polls aren't scientific, but I thought the Quick Poll on CNN's web page this morning was interesting: 



> *Are you a Michael Jackson fan?*
> 
> *Yes *39% 13030
> *No *61% 20092
> *Total Votes:* 33122


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 3, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> This kinda puts things in perspective. I know these polls aren't scientific, but I thought the Quick Poll on CNN's web page this morning was interesting:



Yeah, these things do as well

iTunes store Top 10 Albums

last.fm Weekly artist and track charts
For the week of Sunday 21 June 2009 to Sunday 28 June 2009



> *Top Artists*
> 1
> +66
> Michael Jackson
> ...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The song lyrics are a matter of public record. There can be no disputing that.



caught em good detective work encyclopedia brown...hidden away on an album that sold 20 million copies

for your next mission i have a sneaking suspicion that mark twain is a racist

pls flip through this copy of huck finn



Wayne_Zitkus said:


> This kinda puts things in perspective. I know these polls aren't scientific, but I thought the Quick Poll on CNN's web page this morning was interesting:



always the fact-checker


----------



## Esther (Jul 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> totally real



Omfg.
I love Allen Ginsberg's poetry so much. I can't believe he supported this utter bullshit. I will never be able to read his stuff again.


----------



## mango (Jul 3, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> What's NAMBLA?



*Yes NAMBLA is the North American Man-Boy Love Association, but its also the North American Marlon Brando Lookalikes Association, and these two groups are in a constant battle for the domain name nambla.com.


*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 3, 2009)

The city of LA is getting skeeeeruuuuuuude.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> You read that all wrong! I was on your side, saying he IS anti-semetic. I was commenting to Denise because she was basically saying that he knew and associated with Jewish people therefore he probably isn't anti-semetic.....I was trying to say that just because he knows Jewish people doesn't make it any better.
> 
> Every time I post something, you take it very personally even though I started off the post saying it wasn't directed towards you that I just was quoting you to be in the same train of thought.



I must have misunderstood what you wrote. I was giving an example to show that Mr Skinhead aint so noble just because he has one black friend.
He hates all other black people, so that makes him a lowlife in my book. 

The same goes for those who hate fat people for example, but will have one fat friend. Hence the example.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I must have misunderstood what you wrote. I was giving an example to show that Mr Skinhead aint so noble just because he has one black friend.
> He hates all other black people, so that makes him a lowlife in my book.
> 
> The same goes for those who hate fat people for example, but will have one fat friend. Hence the example.



I agree. I particularly loathe the type of people who think that obesity is a disease that must be cured, or that the U.S. is a land filled with nothing but gigantic fat people, all of whom need weight loss surgery. Any kind of prejudice is reprehensible, right?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 3, 2009)

Esther said:


> Omfg.
> I love Allen Ginsberg's poetry so much. I can't believe he supported this utter bullshit. I will never be able to read his stuff again.



why do people say stuff like this


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> why do people say stuff like this



because when you are a fan of something, you have this image of the creator of the thing you are a fan of and when that bubble is busted, or the rose coloured glasses get cracked, you cannot see things the same way sometimes for some people.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> because when you are a fan of something, you have this image of the creator of the thing you are a fan of and when that bubble is busted, or the rose coloured glasses get cracked, you cannot see things the same way sometimes for some people.



all artists, authors and musicians are assholes. there is no santa claus. now stop it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> all artists, authors and musicians are assholes. there is no santa claus. now stop it.



I'm an artist and I don't molest people, or rob people or kill people. you stop it.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 3, 2009)

Mj died of swine flu.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> all artists, authors and musicians are assholes. there is no santa claus. now stop it.



Forgive us silly fans for wanting those we hold in high esteem to be more than just average folks. Sure it is unrealistic but it doesn't change the fact that we as a society have always hoped/wished those talented people we admire and aspire to be are just a bit better than average. When we are let down it's often more than disappointing. It's heartbreaking. And yes, people feel this way even though we know that as fans we are asking too much of another human being. Still, being upset that MJ likely abused children in some fashion or that Allen Ginsberg supported what amounts to a pro child abuse group is not the same as being bummed that your hero cheated on his wife or acted like a jerk on a movie set. I don't think fans are asking too much that the famous people they idolize don't abuse children or support groups that encourage child abuse.


----------



## katorade (Jul 4, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Forgive us silly fans for wanting those we hold in high esteem to be more than just average folks. Sure it is unrealistic but it doesn't change the fact that we as a society have always hoped/wished those talented people we admire and aspire to be are just a bit better than average. When we are let down it's often more than disappointing. It's heartbreaking. And yes, people feel this way even though we know that as fans we are asking too much of another human being. Still, being upset that MJ likely abused children in some fashion or that Allen Ginsberg supported what amounts to a pro child abuse group is not the same as being bummed that your hero cheated on his wife or acted like a jerk on a movie set. I don't think fans are asking too much that the famous people they idolize don't abuse children or support groups that encourage child abuse.




Well, for someone like Ginsburg, it's kind of ironic that someone would be a fan of his until they found out he was a NAMBLA supporter when it's wideley documented and well known that he never really was a very savory character in any other aspects of his life.
Also, as far as the NAMBLA stuff goes, he wasn't an "active" supporter. He was a supporter for their rights to free speech and believed that they were a forum that should be afforded the right to their discussions, which he deemed "important", not necessarily alluring.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 4, 2009)

I used to think the pythagorean theorem was the bee's knees but then I found out most ancient Greek thinkers loved boys. Now I rock strictly non-Euclidean geometry even when applications are not practical.


----------



## katorade (Jul 4, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> I used to think the pythagorean theorem was the bee's knees but then I found out most ancient Greek thinkers loved boys. Now I rock strictly non-Euclidean geometry even when applications are not practical.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah...except, this is not the same kind of thing...so....yeah...there is that. Almost clever...almost.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 4, 2009)

All I know is that I want to hear more about Michael Jackson.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> all artists, authors and musicians are assholes. there is no santa claus. now stop it.


Or mentally ill. I know quite a few pretty nice muso's who are very fucked up mentally!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> all artists, authors and musicians are assholes. there is no santa claus. now stop it.



You're lumping people who often operate outside of any regard for societal conventions (artists, authors, musicians,to name a few) with those who operate outside of any regard for individuals unable to defend themselves (assholes). 

Perhaps this needs further elucidation since most non-narcissists and non-sociopaths get this simple distinction innately?

Fucking with society/culture, which is generally big, powerful and has defense mechanisms that can punish you in many ways requires at least a modicum of courage. This makes you (potentially) a rebel or hero.

Fucking with children or anyone else relatively powerless to resist you is WRONG! Abuse of power and privilege for personal gain or gratification is WRONG! No situational ethics here. The _consenting adults_ rule ALWAYS APPLIES. 

Not as often as Dan would apparently hope, but sometimes people fall into both categories. I don't know if power corrupts so much as deludes people? Any time I hear of a famous person brought down by greed, lust, hubris, etc. I think of a quote that I believe was in reference to Gov. George Wallace ~ "He is in that long tradition of powerful men who make no distinctions among their appetites." I suppose when you can have whatever you want, _whoever_ can become an all too available assumption?

Not my purpose to judge MJ here. I hope his soul finds peace. All I really meant to say is that talent and/or power neither excuse nor necessarily imply assholery. I think we do a grave disservice to those who aspire to talent or power when we presume otherwise. :bow:


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 4, 2009)

Back to the op, I am not sick of hearing about Michael Jackson. I am extremely interested in the life and death of the king of pop. Regardless of whether you subscribe to the rumour mill and believe he was a paedophile or not. 

He was an amazing artist and a musical genius, he made a huge contribution to popular music as well as raising the profile on many issues, especially helping to break down racial prejudices. He was a voice for love and peace and believed in saving the planet. His musical success, unusual upbringing, controversial lifestyle and untimely death are indeed news worthy.

With regards to the accusations and stories about his personal life, I dont think we will ever know the truth for sure. 

Im not saying other news isnt worthy and was also sad to hear about Farah, I loved Charlies Angels when I was a girl and thought she was particularly good in a film called the burning bed, does any one remember it? Any way, RIP both of them. xx


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 4, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Yeah, these things do as well
> 
> iTunes store Top 10 Albums]



Coldplay number 3??--Over the Beatles??

Good-freakin-night! What have the young folks done to this planet??


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 4, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Coldplay number 3??--Over the Beatles??
> 
> Good-freakin-night! What have the young folks done to this planet??




You realize that's a current chart, right?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 5, 2009)

All better:
US

* 1. The Essential Michael Jackson
Michael Jackson*
* 2. Number Ones
Michael Jackson*
3. Cradlesong (Bonus Track Version)
Rob Thomas
4. American Saturday Night (Bonus Track Version)
Brad Paisley
5. Wilco (The Album)
Wilco
* 6. Thriller
Michael Jackson*
7. The E.N.D. (The Energy Never Dies)
Black Eyed Peas
8. Wait for Me
Moby
* 9. Off the Wall
Michael Jackson*
_ 10. Big Whiskey and the GrooGrux King
Dave Matthews Band_

Sweet, go Dave.


----------



## katorade (Jul 5, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> All better:
> US
> 
> * 1. The Essential Michael Jackson
> ...




I swear to god America has the worst taste in music. The only current thing up there that's forgivable is Wilco.


----------



## Hole (Jul 5, 2009)

12 pages.
Now you know why Michael Jackson is on the news all the time.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 5, 2009)

Hole said:


> 12 pages.
> Now you know why Michael Jackson is on the news all the time.



He often made the news due to his creepy behaviour. I mean dangling a baby from a balcony? Amongst a plethora of things.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 5, 2009)

Hole said:


> 12 pages.
> Now you know why Michael Jackson is on the news all the time.


People talked about Jeffrey Dahmer after he died, too. Just because people post a lot about a person is no measure of his greatness - in fact, most of the posts on these 12 pages are from people like me who are sick and tired of hearing or reading anything about that creepy pedophile some people are calling a musical genius.

(BTW - I see that the RIP thread has sunk to the middle of Page 2 of The Lounge, and no one has posted to it since Friday night. I think that's an indication of how many people are getting tired of this 24/7 coverage of Michael Jackson.)


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 5, 2009)

katorade said:


> I swear to god America has the worst taste in music. The only current thing up there that's forgivable is Wilco.



brad paisley has more wit and chops than those "innovative" borebags.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 5, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> People talked about Jeffrey Dahmer after he died, too. Just because people post a lot about a person is no measure of his greatness - in fact, most of the posts on these 12 pages are from people like me who are sick and tired of hearing or reading anything about that creepy pedophile some people are calling a musical genius.
> 
> (BTW - I see that the RIP thread has sunk to the middle of Page 2 of The Lounge, and no one has posted to it since Friday night. I think that's an indication of how many people are getting tired of this 24/7 coverage of Michael Jackson.)



i take issue with your stereotyping of pedophiles as creepy

my father was a pedophile

and his father was a pedophile


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 5, 2009)

It's hip to be square.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1197466/Revealed-Michael-Jacksons-revenge-grave.html


> When Jackson settled out of court with his first accuser, Jordan Chandler, for more than $15million in 1994, his career went into a rapid decline from which he never recovered.
> 
> Jackson had not wanted to settle the case. I have obtained legal documents proving that his insurance company forced the settlement on him against his will.
> 
> ...


 ..........


----------



## katorade (Jul 5, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> brad paisley has more wit and chops than those "innovative" borebags.



Sorry, I grew up in the sticks. I'd rather be bored than have to listen to another minute of nasal, twangy, "she left me and took mah truck" diatribe, pop country bullshit. I escaped the south for a reason. I like country, just not *that* country.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 5, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1197466/Revealed-Michael-Jacksons-revenge-grave.html ..........


At this point, what Maculay Culkin says is just hearsay - that would never stand up as evidence in a court of law. Just as you believe that Michael Jackson is innocent, I believe he was guilty. And I've seen nothing that will change my mind.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah, personal insults; what the old Hyde Park was based on, we shall bring about again in threefold here in the Lounge!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 5, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> At this point, what Maculay Culkin says is just hearsay - that would never stand up as evidence in a court of law. Just as you believe that Michael Jackson is innocent, I believe he was guilty. And I've seen nothing that will change my mind.



Calling him guilty is hearsay as well.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 5, 2009)

Tag...you're it!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 5, 2009)

katorade said:


> I swear to god America has the worst taste in music. The only current thing up there that's forgivable is Wilco.


We're taking care of that Moby problem:


> US
> 
> 1. The Essential Michael Jackson
> Michael Jackson
> ...





> UK
> 
> 1. Number Ones
> Michael Jackson
> ...


So Michael Jackson, Lady GaGa, and who again?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 5, 2009)

All you dancing on his grave are probably just jealous he got to those damn kids before you had the chance.

You sick f*cks.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 5, 2009)

For those who refuse to believe that Michael Jackson would molest a child, I present the following from The Smoking Gun:

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0625091jackson1.html


----------



## Hole (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't say it was a measure of his greatness but it is certainly a measure of the public's interest or fascination with him.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 6, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> At this point, what Maculay Culkin says is just hearsay - that would never stand up as evidence in a court of law. Just as you believe that Michael Jackson is innocent, I believe he was guilty. And I've seen nothing that will change my mind.


I didn't ever expect to sway you, Wayne. 

But just as you think your smoking gun link gives some kind of proof, I believe the things I've posted cast doubt on either of the cases against him, including the documents posted on the smoking gun site. However, I didn't post them for you, since your hard-headedness has made itself apparent in this case. I posted them for anyone who is willing to read about both sides and decide from there. 

I personally think it's very silly and rather ridiculous to have an absolute opinion on this issue and condemn him so passionately when *NONE* of us *KNOW*. Not even you, Wayne.


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 6, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Forgive us silly fans for wanting those we hold in high esteem to be more than just average folks. Sure it is unrealistic but it doesn't change the fact that we as a society have always hoped/wished those talented people we admire and aspire to be are just a bit better than average. When we are let down it's often more than disappointing. It's heartbreaking. And yes, people feel this way even though we know that as fans we are asking too much of another human being. Still, being upset that MJ likely abused children in some fashion or that Allen Ginsberg supported what amounts to a pro child abuse group is not the same as being bummed that your hero cheated on his wife or acted like a jerk on a movie set. I don't think fans are asking too much that the famous people they idolize don't abuse children or support groups that encourage child abuse.



idolatry is eternally pointless but people never learn. and the talented=high esteem thing is paradoxical; music and art majors in colleges are required to do fewer general ed requirements than most other students, athletes are showered with privilege and money before (if) they even finish school. as a society we reward talented people with the incentive to know less and less about the world.

many politicians cheat on their spouses, as do many famous musicians and actors, who also abuse drugs. when you're rich and powerful you have MORE not LESS motive to deviate from the greater good because you can afford to cover it up.

this stuff's disappointing all around. still, it's highly doubtful someone would abuse their child because they felt michael jackson paved the way for that to be okay or politically correct.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 6, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> I used to think the pythagorean theorem was the bee's knees but then I found out most ancient Greek thinkers loved boys. Now I rock strictly non-Euclidean geometry even when applications are not practical.



have i told you you're my favorite boarder today?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> Sorry, I grew up in the sticks. I'd rather be bored than have to listen to another minute of nasal, twangy, "she left me and took mah truck" diatribe, pop country bullshit. I escaped the south for a reason. I like country, just not *that* country.



paisley's much more contemporary actually. his songs concern pickup lines and myspace.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 6, 2009)

I just added my truck on MySpace.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 6, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> For those who refuse to believe that Michael Jackson would molest a child, I present the following from The Smoking Gun:
> 
> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0625091jackson1.html



you've done it encyclopedia brown!

dig him up and lock him up


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, this is Yahweh speaking:



exile in thighville said:


> idolatry is eternally pointless but people never learn.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 6, 2009)

that guy's pretty overrated too


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 6, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I didn't ever expect to sway you, Wayne.
> 
> But just as you think your smoking gun link gives some kind of proof, I believe the things I've posted cast doubt on either of the cases against him, including the documents posted on the smoking gun site. However, I didn't post them for you, since your hard-headedness has made itself apparent in this case. I posted them for anyone who is willing to read about both sides and decide from there.
> 
> I personally think it's very silly and rather ridiculous to have an absolute opinion on this issue and condemn him so passionately when *NONE* of us *KNOW*. Not even you, Wayne.


And no one will ever sway me with all these convoluted, logic-strethhing "excuses" that try to make a creepy pedophile like Michael Jackson look like an innocent man. Because he wasn't.


----------



## fffff (Jul 6, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> And no one will ever sway me with all these convoluted, logic-strethhing "excuses" that try to make a creepy pedophile like Michael Jackson look like an innocent man. Because he wasn't.




Really? 
Could you elaborate a little because I don't think we've gotten a clear enough understanding of your view on this issue.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2009)

quit feeding the troll


----------



## mossystate (Jul 6, 2009)

fffff said:


> Really?
> Could you elaborate a little because I don't think we've gotten a clear enough understanding of your view on this issue.



*L*

I am so glad you did not leave.:happy:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 6, 2009)

And it's not just me. Here's what a member of Congress had to say about Michael Jackson over the weekend. I usually don't agree with Peter King, but on this subject, I do:



> *Rep. King on Jackson: 'There's nothing good about this guy'*
> 
> *(CNN) * New York Rep. Peter King called on the media to "knock out the psycho-babble" and stop covering Michael Jackson because "this guy was a pervert."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 6, 2009)

The best way to make something go away is through self-aggrandizing hissy fits over other people caring about it.

Keep in mind Peter King has a history of supporting the IRA. There's no better way to show how much you care for children by supporting an organization that's best known for blowing kids up.


----------



## katorade (Jul 6, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> The best way to make something go away is through self-aggrandizing hissy fits over other people caring about it.
> 
> Keep in mind Peter King has a history of supporting the IRA. There's no better way to show how much you care for children by supporting an organization that's best known for blowing kids up.



Yeah, he's also Catholic. I don't remember hearing him get all pissy pants when the molesto-priests were a big deal. He's also pro-torture/pro-Guantanamo. What a philanthropist.
Considering MJ was never convicted, I hope his family sues King for slander. Not because I like Michael Jackson, but because I really don't like Peter King.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> I don't remember hearing him get all pissy pants when the molesto-priests were a big deal.



Now now, he's probably from the batshit insane world of the Catholic League where those priests only molested kids because Vatican II and _The DaVinci Code_ told them it was okay or something. Point is, we need less wimmin's rights in the church and more eight-hour long masses conducted in Latin.


----------



## Hole (Jul 6, 2009)

Whoopi Goldberg stands up for Michael Jackson against Peter King on The View.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxNGQEY1heM


----------



## mossystate (Jul 6, 2009)

So, we have some moral majority reject, and a friend of Jackson's. Let me pause and ask myself if I give a shit what either have to say, or am surprised.

Ommmmmmmmmmmm.


Nope.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> So, we have some moral majority reject, and a friend of Jackson's. Let me pause and ask myself if I give a shit what either have to say, or am surprised.
> 
> Ommmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> ...



I only care about what TMZ has to say, and only then if it's juicy and shocking and entertaining. I care not one whit if it's true or false.

I am waiting for The Smoking Gun to release the inevitable ... photos. You know the ones I mean


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone else find the humor in arguing about MJ on a thread titled "Tired of hearing about MJ"? Personally, I think it's a hoot and a half.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 6, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Does anyone else find the humor in arguing about MJ on a thread titled "Tired of hearing about MJ"? Personally, I think it's a hoot and a half.



I was just thinking about how boring my life is, that this thread is the only thing even vaguely entertaining to me right now.


----------



## katorade (Jul 6, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Does anyone else find the humor in arguing about MJ on a thread titled "Tired of hearing about MJ"? Personally, I think it's a hoot and a half.



I've just been waiting for the chance to jump at someone complaining the thread's gone off topic.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 6, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I only care about what TMZ has to say, and only then if it's juicy and shocking and entertaining. I care not one whit if it's true or false.
> 
> I am waiting for The Smoking Gun to release the inevitable ... photos. You know the ones I mean



I have proof that Bubbles has something to say on his time with Jackson. You have seen it. Yup.



NancyGirl74 said:


> Does anyone else find the humor in arguing about MJ on a thread titled "Tired of hearing about MJ"? Personally, I think it's a hoot and a half.



 I think people just needed a place, far away from Neverland...and the RIP thread. 



TraciJo67 said:


> I was just thinking about how boring my life is, that this thread is the only thing even vaguely entertaining to me right now.



You need some bagpipes in your life.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 7, 2009)

katorade said:


> Yeah, he's also Catholic. I don't remember hearing him get all pissy pants when the molesto-priests were a big deal. He's also pro-torture/pro-Guantanamo. What a philanthropist.
> Considering MJ was never convicted, I hope his family sues King for slander. Not because I like Michael Jackson, but because I really don't like Peter King.


I don't like Peter King, either. But I like Michael Jackson even less.


----------



## katorade (Jul 7, 2009)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Hole said:


> Whoopi Goldberg stands up for Michael Jackson against Peter King on The View.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, i have learned one thing. You say peh-do-phile, we say peed-oh-phile. Hummm.. Tom-ayyto-child molester, lets call the whole thing off.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

katorade said:


> I've just been waiting for the chance to jump at someone complaining the thread's gone off topic.


This thread is no longer serving its purpose and should be closed i feel!! 
lmao..that STILL makes me laugh! 
Were this thread to actually stay on course it would need to have no posts in it, i like both the irony and the fact i think i would have learned about the same. Well except that Americans pronounce pedophile differently from British people.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2009)

Some of us are more tired than others. We're tired in many different ways, too.


----------



## chublover350 (Jul 7, 2009)

this says it ALL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVACUjHn6yU


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

oooh.. the MJ memorial just got good. Queen Latiffa is reading Maya Angelou.!! Is it right to wank and cry at the same time? Not that i'm crying mind..
What i mean to say.. is it wrong to masturbate at a funeral? 
I bet its the question you are all thinking but were afraid to say!!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 7, 2009)

Stevie Wonder was fantastic.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2009)

chublover350 said:


> this says it ALL!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVACUjHn6yU



*L*

Ummmm...no...it does not say much of anything, except this guy likes to say motherfucker...and dicks. Jackson and the media had a love-hate relationship...both sides using the other.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Stevie Wonder was fantastic.


He was.. he is the opitomy of cool. Much better than Elton john singing 'candle in the wind'! i love him.
oh oh.. brooke shields has just said "Michael knew me from when i was 13 and could always count on me to be his date".. Well his friends are trying..but its not really working..
I think they should probs have finished with Stevie wonder..


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> *L*
> 
> Ummmm...no...it does not say much of anything, except this guy likes to say motherfucker...and dicks. Jackson and the media had a love-hate relationship...both sides using the other.



Well, it also serves to warm the blackened cockles of my heart, as I reflect on the fact that I'm not a f*ckin' hypocrite. I didn't care when he was alive, and I don't care now that he's dead. 

That lack of empathy doesn't extend to his 3 innocent children, though. I wish them well. My heart truly goes out to them.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jul 7, 2009)

I counted, and the live funeral coverage is on 11 different networks! 
this is totally unneeded, they could have shown this on MTV, or VH-1,and left the other networks free


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2009)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I counted, and the live funeral coverage is on 11 different networks!
> this is totally unneeded, they could have shown this on MTV, or VH-1,and left the other networks free



Did Judge Judy get moved around...is that why you are angry? 

I have no problem with the memorial service being shown on stations that are not about music. Eh, he was a public figure like few others. This is how it is done. 

You will get your tv back....one day. Go read a book.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 7, 2009)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I counted, and the live funeral coverage is on 11 different networks!
> this is totally unneeded, they could have shown this on MTV, or VH-1,and left the other networks free



So... turn it off.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm loving the memorial service.. 
There is a suspicious side of me that keeps expecting the coffin lid to be kicked open and the opening bars of thriller to be played..
Now wouldn't THAT be an opening to a concert!!!!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jul 7, 2009)

Mathias said:


> So... turn it off.



I did just that


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I did just that


Turn it back on!! Smokey Robinson got drunk and got his cock out!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Turn it back on!! Smokey Robinson got drunk and got his cock out!!



I just turned it back on....he TOTALLY did!! Now he is hugging all the Jackson brothers..and it is still out! This is worth the price of admission. Mer, thanks for alerting me. 

There is now a 12 year old boy on stage. Are those roses moving?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I just turned it back on....he TOTALLY did!! Now he is hugging all the Jackson brothers..and it is still out! This is worth the price of admission. Mer, thanks for alerting me.
> 
> There is now a 12 year old boy on stage. Are those roses moving?


yeah.. i think i can see.... yes.. its a hand with a goblet of jesus juice comming out of the coffin.. Wow.. what a show!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2009)

Now the warm family memories of how they tried to have a normal childhood experience of watching The Three Stooges...until mom told them they had to go to the recording studio.:blink: Stage moms and dads are just the coolest beasts on earth.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

ahh fuck the rest of the shit! When his daughter was crying i was in tears.. so fucking sad no matter what. 
Poor wee kid. I thought at first it seemed a bit cold cause she was upset and was touching latoya's glove.. i am sceptical but it seemed a bit fake .. i dont know why..
BUT, his daughters tears were real.. which was so sad.


----------



## toni (Jul 7, 2009)

I am in the I am tired of hearing about MJ crowd. However, the whole thing broke my heart when his daughter broke down and said he was the best Daddy. Poor kids.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

yes.
...........


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ahh fuck the rest of the shit! When his daughter was crying i was in tears.. so fucking sad no matter what.
> Poor wee kid. I thought at first it seemed a bit cold cause she was upset and was touching latoya's glove.. i am sceptical but it seemed a bit fake .. i dont know why..
> BUT, his daughters tears were real.. which was so sad.



Yup..yup....while there is probably a thin line for that family in terms of knowing how to just....be....and I would not doubt the scripting, including how the kids were to act......those tears were a childs tears.

Oh dear god...Larry King just said that although he has been to the Staples Center many times, he has never experienced something like this...LOL...what the fuck...dude....yeah....there was a dead guy in a box by the stage. Say goodnight, Larry.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yup..yup....while there is probably a thin line for that family in terms of knowing how to just....be....and I would not doubt the scripting, including how the kids were to act......those tears were a childs tears.
> 
> Oh dear god...Larry King just said that although he has been to the Staples Center many times, he has never experienced something like this...LOL...what the fuck...dude....yeah....there was a dead guy in a box by the stage. Say goodnight, Larry.


It did seem Very scripted.. even his brothers tears seemed a bit fake somehow.. which sounds awful.
Well at least Janet didn't get her nipple out!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 7, 2009)

OK Mergirl I think that was Very crass you heartless mare. AND BY THE WAY, I did not appreciate you Queen Latifa jibes. Whilst I do agree sh is a beautiful and sexy woman, you are not permitted to wank over anyone but me and that includes making reference to wanking about anyone else. Fail to follow this rule and you sleep in the spare room.

Whilst on the subject of Janet Jackson (another beautiful sexy woman in my opinion) Why did she get all the shit for the whole nipple flashing incident??? I do believe Michael Jackson wannabe Justin trouser snake was a part of that blatant publicity stunt and no-one told him off or shunned him. Double standards...boys will be boys shite, whilst Janet got slagged off for not being refined enough...bullshit!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> OK Mergirl I think that was Very crass you heartless mare. AND BY THE WAY, I did not appreciate you Queen Latifa jibes. Whilst I do agree sh is a beautiful and sexy woman, you are not permitted to wank over anyone but me and that includes making reference to wanking about anyone else. Fail to follow this rule and you sleep in the spare room.
> 
> Whilst on the subject of Janet Jackson (another beautiful sexy woman in my opinion) Why did she get all the shit for the whole nipple flashing incident??? I do believe Michael Jackson wannabe Justin trouser snake was a part of that blatant publicity stunt and no-one told him off or shunned him. Double standards...boys will be boys shite, whilst Janet got slagged off for not being refined enough...bullshit!!!


Well, the spare room is lovely. 
I didn't actually wank 'over' queen latiffa... i just wondered if it was appropriate to masturbate at a memorial service!? Fair enough..
Anyway, just shhhhhhh and get the queen latiffa album on and give me a lapdance beeatch!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well, the spare room is lovely.
> I didn't actually wank 'over' queen latiffa... i just wondered if it was appropriate to masturbate at a memorial service!? Fair enough..
> Anyway, just shhhhhhh and get the queen latiffa album on and give me a lapdance beeatch!


you had better watch out.. I will commit domestic abuse on you in the way you hate the most...I will withdraw affection and be the ICE QUEEN seeing as you like queens so much. If you so much as hint to me that you would be more excited by queen Latifa than me then that will be the last time I dress up for you and sing 'big blonde and beautiful to you' whilst dancing about to the hairspray cd. mmwahahah


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

EEK!
Ok..i will be good..:wubu::wubu::wubu:
I'll get the hairspray CD, You get the beehive!
:smitten:


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> It did seem Very scripted.. even his brothers tears seemed a bit fake somehow.. which sounds awful.



Why would they script it?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Why would they script it?


i don't know.. maby to make things flow better.. it just seemed so. It was almost like his wee girls emotions at the end were out of place because they were too real. hmm.. it was very strange..


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> i don't know.. maby to make things flow better.. it just seemed so. It was almost like his wee girls emotions at the end were out of place because they were too real. hmm.. it was very strange..



I really disagree. How are you expecting them to act on stage, considering their youngest brother just died suddenly a week ago and now they have to eulogize him in front of millions? They've given me no reason to be cynical.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 7, 2009)

The celebrity death trend is getting a little tedious. Famous dead people are boring. Millions of famous dead people the world over have given me plenty of reason to feel bored out of my skull. 


*takes quiet sip of Breathe Easy Yogi Tea


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> The celebrity death trend is getting a little tedious. Famous dead people are boring. Millions of famous dead people the world over have given me plenty of reason to feel bored out of my skull.
> 
> 
> *takes quiet sip of Breathe Easy Yogi Tea



Yeah....if any celebs have died today, or will die in the next two weeks, I hope they just put them on ice, until we are ready. Phew. I need to recharge my engine with a dead ditch digger.


* drinks some Boo Boo enriched milk *


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yeah....if any celebs have died today, or will die in the next two weeks, I hope they just put them on ice, until we are ready. Phew. I need to recharge my engine with a dead ditch digger.
> 
> 
> * drinks some Boo Boo enriched milk *



I was too disinterested to be bothered to watch much of it, and only saw a bit of it as I was home sick today. I lost my boredom & disenchantment fast, though, when I saw that beautiful little girl lose her composure and the obvious grief etched into her face. She lost her daddy. No matter what I thought of him (not much of it good) I do acknowledge that to his children, the loss is cataclysmic. 

OK, brief pause over 

Did anyone else catch the look on the Jackson brother's faces when the Motown bigwig spoke about how Jackson may have made some "questionable choices" ?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I was too disinterested to be bothered to watch much of it, and only saw a bit of it as I was home sick today. I lost my boredom & disenchantment fast, though, when I saw that beautiful little girl lose her composure and the obvious grief etched into her face. She lost her daddy. No matter what I thought of him (not much of it good) I do acknowledge that to his children, the loss is cataclysmic.
> 
> OK, brief pause over
> 
> Did anyone else catch the look on the Jackson brother's faces when the Motown bigwig spoke about how Jackson may have made some "questionable choices" ?




It is huge for them, poor little dears, and I do think they should have kept the kids off that goddamn stage. Talk about daddy during the private funeral, amongst your family. With all the turmoil surrounding custody..etc..etc...those kids went from being shrouded in crap from a garage sale at Stevie Nicks' house, to being beamed across the planet during their most devastating time to date. No way that it was not, in part, a very calculated move. * grumble *


I watched quite a bit of the thing, but I muted the tv...a lot. I only saw a bit of Gordy's speech, if that is what you are talking about. I missed that part. I have to say, I thought Jermaine Jackson gave the most touching vocal performance.

One thing I was thinking about, that is going to be fantastic, is that now, all the most fevered Jackson supporters around the planet, who believed he changed the world, for, we ARE the world, will now be doing tons of volunteer work, and donating lots of money to charities around the globe. They won't be wasting the money on Thriller key chains and MJ eyeliner.

Sorry you are sick, TraciVaJoJo...stop eating shit from gas stations!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 7, 2009)

Even if I had been home today, I would not have wasted one minute of my time watching the memorial service. Now that it's over, hopefully sanity will return to the world and Michael Jackson will start to fade into the obscurity he so richly deserves.


----------



## Suze (Jul 7, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Even if I had been home today, I would not have wasted one minute of my time watching the memorial service. Now that it's over, hopefully sanity will return to the world and Michael Jackson will start to fade into the obscurity he so richly deserves.


lol, it's so obvious you just want to piss people off. i suggest you get another hobby

if you dislike him so much, why do you use so much energy on him?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 7, 2009)

Suze said:


> lol, it's so obvious you just want to piss people off. i suggest you get another hobby
> 
> if you dislike him so much, why do you use so much energy on him?



This should give you a clear understanding to his motives.

http://www.flayme.com/troll/


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Jul 7, 2009)

He was acquitted so Get a life and let the man rest in peace
and if your all sick of hearing about him quit talking about him


----------



## Suze (Jul 7, 2009)

Mathias said:


> This should give you a clear understanding to his motives.
> 
> http://www.flayme.com/troll/



a troll with over 5000 posts! how could this happen wow


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2009)

BigCutieAriel said:


> He was acquitted so Get a life and let the man rest in peace
> and if your all sick of hearing about him quit talking about him



I am not tired of it....well, not what I am enjoying commenting on....so...we all good here? Yes? Cool! 

" Get a life" really needs to be removed from discussions. It just highlights the fact that we all like hearing ourselves type. Maybe you need a better life, so ' our ' comments would not offend, and would not have you clicking ( damned evil force ) on a thread titled, Tired Of Hearing About MJ. See how whack - a - mole it all gets?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think telling people to "get a life" just because they act irreverently towards something you like is bad tact. However, I earnestly believe that constant cynicism has a corrosive effect on people, and this thread has been nothing but that.

Huh, now I think I finally understand why they got rid of Hyde Park!


----------



## Mack27 (Jul 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> . I lost my boredom & disenchantment fast, though, when I saw that beautiful little girl lose her composure and the obvious grief etched into her face.



A guy at work had the memorial playing on his computer, I wasn't paying much attention, because you know...busy? But he said "Oh, his daughter." So I turned to watch. I got tears in my eyes watching her, how could anyone _not_? 

That's a moment of emotion shared by millions of people all over the world at the same time directed at that one little girl. The only other time I can think of that happening was when JFK Jr saluted at his dad's funeral. 

And don't be a muppet and start saying I compared MJ to JFK, I'm recounting simultaneous world-wide emotional moments directed at children.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Jul 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am not tired of it....well, not what I am enjoying commenting on....so...we all good here? Yes? Cool!
> 
> " Get a life" really needs to be removed from discussions. It just highlights the fact that we all like hearing ourselves type. Maybe you need a better life, so ' our ' comments would not offend, and would not have you clicking ( damned evil force ) on a thread titled, Tired Of Hearing About MJ. See how whack - a - mole it all gets?
> 
> ...


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 8, 2009)

Mack27 said:


> A guy at work had the memorial playing on his computer, I wasn't paying much attention, because you know...busy? But he said "Oh, his daughter." So I turned to watch. I got tears in my eyes watching her, how could anyone _not_?
> 
> That's a moment of emotion shared by millions of people all over the world at the same time directed at that one little girl. The only other time I can think of that happening was when JFK Jr saluted at his dad's funeral.
> 
> And don't be a muppet and start saying I compared MJ to JFK, I'm recounting simultaneous world-wide emotional moments directed at children.


Now I feel bad; I wish I could have seen it, but I was out of the house at the time. _Damn_...


----------



## mango (Jul 8, 2009)

*But wait.. there's more....*



> *This ISN’T It: Next Jacko Tribute in London*
> 
> http://www.showbiz411.com/michael-jackson-tribute-london-o2
> 
> Exclusive: Today’s memorial for Michael Jackson won’t be the last. Sources tell me that Jackson insiders are planning a true memorial concert for what would have been the singer’s 51st birthday on Aug. 29. The location would be the O2 Arena in London, where Jackson was set to start his “This Is It” concert tour this coming Monday. Details to follow.



*
Ease that golden casket on down the road to London... :doh:*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 8, 2009)

Good, a serious concert. The memorial service was today, now the memorial concert; works for me. All the more ways to get his MUSIC out there.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2009)

Suze said:


> lol, it's so obvious you just want to piss people off. i suggest you get another hobby
> 
> if you dislike him so much, why do you use so much energy on him?


This thread is called "Tired of hearing about MJ" and I'm tired of hearing about him. I will continue to post on this thread until is fades into obscurity, which I'm hoping will also be Michael Jackson's fate.


----------



## mango (Jul 8, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I will continue to post on this thread until is fades into obscurity, which I'm hoping will also be Michael Jackson's fate.



*Hmmm...

But wouldn't continually posting in the thread ultimately prevent it from fading into obscurity?? 


:doh:*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 8, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> This thread is called "Tired of hearing about MJ" and I'm tired of hearing about him. I will continue to post on this thread until is fades into obscurity, which I'm hoping will also be Michael Jackson's fate.





mango said:


> *Hmmm...
> 
> But wouldn't continually posting in the thread ultimately prevent it from fading into obscurity??
> 
> ...



Yup, and lets face it. Regardless of what people think of him personally, the man really was a mucisal genius and his music isn't going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 8, 2009)

mango said:


> *Hmmm...
> 
> But wouldn't continually posting in the thread ultimately prevent it from fading into obscurity??
> 
> ...


Shhhhh!

Let's let him answer that for himself, why don't we?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 8, 2009)

Wayne, for the last time, Jacko didn't stop you from putting up your pool. :doh:


----------



## fffff (Jul 8, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Wayne, for the last time, Jacko didn't stop you from putting up your pool. :doh:



........... Or did he?


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 9, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> This thread is called "Tired of hearing about MJ" and I'm tired of hearing about him. I will continue to post on this thread until is fades into obscurity, which I'm hoping will also be Michael Jackson's fate.



Wayne, I'm assuming it's more so the media's incessant coverage of MJ's passing that's irritating you than Michael himself. At least I hope that's the case. 

I was a big fan of Michael and his music during the 80s (and before that of course) but kind of lost my taste for his music when the "Bad" CD came out. And when he dedicated himself and his music towards loving the world, ending racism, and feeding the children of the globe, I kinda didn't connect with his humanitarian and altruistic endeavor. At that time I just wasn't into seeing my childhood idol dancing with cartoon rabbits and preaching about loving your fellow human. But of course I always respected and admired his burning desire to help make the world a better place. And it always thrilled the hell out of me to see people from every corner of the world singing and dancing to his songs of unity. I still preferred his earlier soulful dance stuff but, as I said, I'd have to be a real hard nose to scoff at a person's heart-felt desire to want to sing about peace instead of wanting to sing about hot chicks. And as weird as he was during the second half of his life and as bizarre as he made himself to look, he still sincerely wanted to make a positive change in the world. 

So yeah Wayne, I'm hoping it's the media you feel the most animosity towards than the person they're exploiting.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 9, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Wayne, I'm assuming it's more so the media's incessant coverage of MJ's passing that's irritating you than Michael himself. At least I hope that's the case.
> 
> I was a big fan of Michael and his music during the 80s (and before that of course) but kind of lost my taste for his music when the "Bad" CD came out. And when he dedicated himself and his music towards loving the world, ending racism, and feeding the children of the globe, I kinda didn't connect with his humanitarian and altruistic endeavor. At that time I just wasn't into seeing my childhood idol dancing with cartoon rabbits and preaching about loving your fellow human. But of course I always respected and admired his burning desire to help make the world a better place. And it always thrilled the hell out of me to see people from every corner of the world singing and dancing to his songs of unity. I still preferred his earlier soulful dance stuff but, as I said, I'd have to be a real hard nose to scoff at a person's heart-felt desire to want to sing about peace instead of wanting to sing about hot chicks. And as weird as he was during the second half of his life and as bizarre as he made himself to look, he still sincerely wanted to make a positive change in the world.
> 
> So yeah Wayne, I'm hoping it's the media you feel the most animosity towards than the person they're exploiting.



Did you read any of Wayne's posts? It's *very* clear he hates MJ.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 9, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Did you read any of Wayne's posts? It's *very* clear he hates MJ.



It's so clear that you'd think MJ made a pass at him or something... really it's just sad at this point.

It's also such a lost cause to hope MJ will fade into obscurity. The man changed music, changed music videos, is hugely responsible for MTV taking off the way it did, and still, by a WIDE margin, has the highest selling album of all time (selling now better than it has in years no less). If anything, the only thing that will fade into obscurity will be the unproven charges of sexual assault that sadly marred the man's life near the end. By then those who want to cling so dogmatically to his "guilt" will be just as well respected as those waiting for Elvis to return from the mothership. And the legend shall remain above all that other unsubstantiated crap.


----------



## Tau (Jul 9, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> It's so clear that you'd think MJ made a pass at him or something... really it's just sad at this point.



*iz ded from laughing*  Maybe he did! We weren't there!! LOL!


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 9, 2009)

Tau said:


> *iz ded from laughing*  Maybe he did! We weren't there!! LOL!



Well there's gotta be something going on beyond Wayne simply hating on the media's representation of the man - I mean, that would just be small-minded


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2009)

How's this thread going to fade if it's bumped up by his hissy fits?


----------



## Risible (Jul 9, 2009)

Keep the thread on track, people. The original topic is MJ, not other posters.

/mod


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 9, 2009)

MJ was the most popular person in music history..
when elvis died i dont think there was a big riot as they are doing with MJ.
i dont remember at all.
when anna nicole smith pass they talked about her for about 4 months or so, and really who is anna nicole smith, other then she was fat and lost a lot of weight,.
so imagine about michael.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 9, 2009)

You want to talk about people who REALLY changed music? 

View attachment beatles.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 9, 2009)

FWIW - I watched some of the memorial, because I remember how I felt when John Lennon was killed, and I thought if nothing else I could at least watch the memorial. I thought it was very touching especially Mariah Carey. For the fans who are grieving, I felt horrible. I admit how I feel about the man meant nothing when faced with the grief of so many people who loved him.

It was powerful.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You want to talk about people who REALLY changed music?



George was always my favorite! He's dreamy. :smitten:


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 11, 2009)

I really hope we can keep talking about the Beatles here so the thread will get so derailed that'll it'll get shut down, because frankly I'm...tired of hearing about Michael Jackson. Hey, was that the moral of the thread after all? Well played, guys!


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

Right now is one of those times I'm actually really glad I don't have cable. lol


----------



## mossystate (Jul 11, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> Right now is one of those times I'm actually really glad I don't have cable. lol



Oh...let me catch you up to date!


Ok...well, Joe Jackson, that abusive hunk of poo, now says that he wants to help raise MJ's kids and help them become " strong Jacksons ". He is convinced that there was foul play, and I am pretty sure he mentioned the CIA.....ok, not really, but, wouldn't that be a hoot?

Let's seeeee...lil Blanket is pretty much an orphan, so I might have a good shot at raising him...* fingers crossed *. 

Mikey's body is still not under dirt, unless you count all the dirt about how big a drug addict he was....whooooooeeeeeee...that guy could toss a couple a hundred of pills back...nightly!


He is not allowed near Heaven's ( yeah, he bought himself a place, after Satan said he was partial to New Age music, and could not stand the hiccup and eeee-heeee singing ) Chucky Cheese....cuz...well....you know...awwwwwwwkward!

No cable needed!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You want to talk about people who REALLY changed music?


Anybody that says Michael Jackson _changed_ music isn't thinking very carefully. He didn't change anything about music; he was simply very VERY good at what he did. Thriller's still one of the top-selling albums in the world (and 9 million more than the first Beatles record on the list; not to say the public's always right about music, but there's not a lot of crap at the top of the pile) and it's for a good reason; every track on that record is solid.

Besides, McCartney's even on Thriller - can't go wrong with that. 





*cough* Okay, so you totally can. Here's how you go right with it. Smart of ol' Paulie, giving MJ the crap song and keeping the good ones for his own record. 

On the downside, Michael pretty much gave the goahead for all the pop garbage that we all _so love_ (boybands, pop "tarts", etc); can't sing? No problem, let's fix you up in the studio real nice and make you dance so you have an excuse for not singing live. Fortunately Jackson had talent out his ass, and could CHOOSE to dance his way through the '80s and '90s.

Not going to lie, I'm certainly tired of the news media talking about him, but that's only because it's becoming increasingly clear that the whole thing is going to last for yeeeeeeeeearrs, what with the wills and the children and the drugs and the dad... Absolutely Michael Jackson was a troubled soul, and if he is truly the pedophile that he has been claimed to be, it didn't just come from nowhere.

The thing that gets me is when someone known for music is rarely talked about in regards to his music. Sure, he hasn't put out anything new since 2001, but are we really such an "out of sight, out of mind" culture that the man has to DIE to get his music back in regular rotation on the radio? Seriously, "oldies" stations are diving into the 80s fairly regularly, and Thriller only came out in 1982. The saddest thing about this is that (depending on who you ask) Michael Jackson was set to make or break the rest of his career with these 50 shows. It's one of the great tragedies of music, and that puts Jackson in esteemed company:

What if Buddy Holly had not died in the plane crash and gone on to make revolutionary jumps in music, not unlike some of the changes the Beatles later made?
What if Stevie Ray Vaughan had survived his helicopter ride and continued to be a clean living guitar virtuoso?
What if John Lennon had not been shot and managed to restart his career, not only with two records (one released posthumously), but a potential concert tour?

Whatever you may think about Michael Jackson and his strange decisions in life, to deny the man's force in music, even if it was not a revolutionary one, is to shut yourself off to a great well of talent, and if reports are to believe, one that was still untapped*.

*An alternate, yet sadder interpretation of events is that _Thriller_ was the absolute best thing Michael Jackson could have ever done, and that everything he did past that was merely an attempt to recapture his 1982 glory, _and he knew it_.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree with most of that, Wagimawr. I wouldn't blame Jackson for the talentless boy bands tho.

He was very, very talented. "Changing music" is a stretch, mostly because by the time he came along with _Thriller_, the music biz had become so corporate and entrenched (pop music, anyway) that no one could change it. Seems like the industry only keeps regurgitating the same crap over and over.

Jackson looks so happy and healthy in that pic!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 11, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> It's so clear that you'd think MJ made a pass at him or something... really it's just sad at this point.
> 
> It's also such a lost cause to hope MJ will fade into obscurity. The man changed music, changed music videos, is hugely responsible for MTV taking off the way it did, and still, by a WIDE margin, has the highest selling album of all time (selling now better than it has in years no less). If anything, the only thing that will fade into obscurity will be the unproven charges of sexual assault that sadly marred the man's life near the end. By then those who want to cling so dogmatically to his "guilt" will be just as well respected as those waiting for Elvis to return from the mothership. And the legend shall remain above all that other unsubstantiated crap.


I agree, he did change music and a lot about the industry. He was the first black artist shown on MTV WHICH PAVED THE WAY FOR OTHER BLACK ARTISTS and music of black origin to really take off. Without MJ there wouldn'y be MOBO awards today. He broke racial boundaries and stereotypes. Of course there were many great black (and white)artists before his time, including his own musical influences such as James Brown. I think anyone whi can't get past their own personal dislike for the man to recognise his musical achievements simply has no taste in music or have been asleep for the last 40 odd years.


----------



## William (Jul 15, 2009)

I witness a miracle this morning!!

I turned on Cable Headline News and they were not talking about MJ!!!


They were roasting Jon's nuts, That is Jon of Jon and Kate and Plus 8.

Now someone will have to start a "Tired of hearing about Jon & Kate" thread!

William 






GoldenDelicious said:


> I agree, he did change music and a lot about the industry. He was the first black artist shown on MTV WHICH PAVED THE WAY FOR OTHER BLACK ARTISTS and music of black origin to really take off. Without MJ there wouldn'y be MOBO awards today. He broke racial boundaries and stereotypes. Of course there were many great black (and white)artists before his time, including his own musical influences such as James Brown. I think anyone whi can't get past their own personal dislike for the man to recognise his musical achievements simply has no taste in music or have been asleep for the last 40 odd years.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Micheal Jackson was black??
:happy:
Muwaff muwaff..someone had to say it.. and they possibly already did!

When i see the georgous wee boy in the Jackson 5 and the beautiful 20's something 'off the wall' Mj it makes me sad knowing what he would become. 

Anyway, anyone who says you can seperate the music from the man is wrong. When he is singing a beautiful love song.. more than likely he was thinking about a minor when he sang it. Though, you are safe with the Jackson 5 music cause as far as i know you cant be a pedophile till your 16!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 22, 2009)

the lifespan of this thread is ironic.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 22, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> He was very, very talented. "Changing music" is a stretch,



Can't agree more. When "Thriller" came out, Prince's "1999" came out. At that time I always said MJ is an _entertainer_ and Prince is an _artist._ When it comes to R 'n' B pop, Prince was infinitely more of a ground-breaking maverick than MJ was. But MJ was the ultimate entertainer.

As a matter of fact, I can't help but to be at awe of his talent when he was just a wee child. I mean, after 40 years I'm _still_ blown away that a child could have possessed such vocal flavor and power.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 22, 2009)

One last thing. I know there's gonna be some people out there that will be surprised to hear me say this, but there's aspects of this kid that are fresher than Michael. If he and the other guys went on tour, I'd sooo be there screaming like a teenage banshee.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2009)

Last night, MJ appeared in my dreams.

He showed me around the outside of his house. He wanted to point out where he was going to put the slide...and the mole farm.


MJ...I am tired of you being in my dreams!!!!.....even if it is just once.


----------



## morepushing13 (Jul 27, 2009)

It is pretty crazy how much time people have devoted to him...I feel kind of like a bad person for it but I am ready for the world to move on...I guess MJ just didn't do it for my life like he did for others...


----------

